# Stones Journal



## stonesour (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok this is going to be a half ass grow so dont give me too much shit. I need to leave on vacation in 13 weeks so i have to do a 12/12 from seed grow. Dont worry this is bagseed i got for free so im not too worried about it. I did get my seeds from Nirvana yesterday for when i get back: 

5 fem white widow
5 fem northern lights
5 fem bubbelicous
5 fem super skunk 
10 free

I will be growing when i get back so im super excited about that. But for now this will ( I hope ) get me through vacation. 

I threw these in a tupperware dish with two papertowels and closed it with a lid, 24 hours 3 cracked and 1 a day later. So i threw them in small containers. I just moved them yesterday to a little bigger pots with 50/50 mix of fox farm planting mix and seedling mix. When the get bigger im planning on fox farm ocean mix that i got today. I also have all my nutes all fox farm. Right now i have them on 545 watts of cfls and plan on adding cfls to the sides of my box as they grow but for now that should be good. My exhaust fan moves around 158 CFM and the box is 25 Cubic feet so the air gets exchanged roughly 6 times an hour. Also my humidifier is on high and keeps it 45% RH. Temps dont get above 77 during the day. As i add more cfls ill need to turn my exhaust fan up on high in order to keep up or just add another humidifier (really keeps things cool in a grow box/room.) Overall the box is able to handle 27 lights and 1350 watts. So we will see what happens. These seedlings are 3 days old. Here are some pics. Comments are always a plus. 

P.S. Medical marijuana is like a blessing...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 23, 2010)

looks good for a grow you don't give a shit about. Good luck


----------



## stonesour (Feb 23, 2010)

I did a test with all the light in and here is what it looks like.


----------



## stonesour (Feb 23, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> looks good for a grow you don't give a shit about. Good luck


well you know what i mean. I shouldnt say i dont give a shit about it, but I wont be hugely dissapointed if something goes wrong.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 23, 2010)

that box is sick i need a box for vegging.


----------



## stonesour (Feb 24, 2010)

Added a second humidifier now temp is at 72.1 and humidity is 47%. Is this a good range?


----------



## stonesour (Feb 27, 2010)

update, these are 7 days old. will update once a week. I did notice the one seedlings leaves are starting to turn purple and smell like weed already. is this from the night air when temps get to 67?


----------



## stonesour (Mar 5, 2010)

13 days old today, they were moved 20 minutes ago to their permanent pots so they are little unhappy. Soil is straight fox farm ocean forrest. Added 4 more 30 watt CFL's to a total of 665 watts. Temps holding steady at 83 degrees and humidity at 43%. Looking good so far. I dont think i have seen wattage like this in a CFL grow so im curious to see what the outcome will be. Im planning on adding another 8 more 30 watt CFLs as needed. Im not going to exceed my 905 watt goal though. This bagseed is looking to be Indica dominant.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 6, 2010)

The plants sure popped up after being transplanted yesteday. Their roots were all at the bottom of my other little pots so im sure they were drooping a little from being rootbound. Added a carbon filter with a can fan on the intake of my box that I bought from menards today. This cooled the box back down to 80 so im glad. Im sure i will be able to add more CFLs as needed now. Well i guess ill keep posting even though nobody really reads or comments....


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey whats up stonesour im gonna be followin this one.. that cfl box you made is sick dude.. how many watts are the cfl's you have hanging at the top? and are those mogul sockets larger than the standard light socket?


----------



## stonesour (Mar 6, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> Hey whats up stonesour im gonna be followin this one.. that cfl box you made is sick dude.. how many watts are the cfl's you have hanging at the top? and are those mogul sockets larger than the standard light socket?


standard light sockets. I have 4- 85 watt 2700K bulbs and 1- 85 watt 5000K bulb in the middle. The rest are 30 watt 2700K. There are a total of 27 standard light sockets to accomodate every angle. Right now im sitting at 665 watts running. lol. Thanks for commenting!!


----------



## 10jed (Mar 7, 2010)

stonesour said:


> standard light sockets. I have 4- 85 watt 2700K bulbs and 1- 85 watt 5000K bulb in the middle. The rest are 30 watt 2700K. There are a total of 27 standard light sockets to accomodate every angle. Right now im sitting at 665 watts running. lol. Thanks for commenting!!


Wow dude! thats a lot of cfl-age going on in that box! Your fan must sound like a low flying aircraft to keep all that cool!! Can I assume you upgraded your electric if you are planning on going to 1300 watts? maybe you just ran new electric and a sub panel... that would be best.

BTW temps in the 70's and humidity in the 40's should be perfect.

Jed


----------



## stonesour (Mar 7, 2010)

10jed said:


> Wow dude! thats a lot of cfl-age going on in that box! Your fan must sound like a low flying aircraft to keep all that cool!! Can I assume you upgraded your electric if you are planning on going to 1300 watts? maybe you just ran new electric and a sub panel... that would be best.
> 
> BTW temps in the 70's and humidity in the 40's should be perfect.
> 
> Jed


The sound isnt too bad, the furnace fan runs all the time so it isnt any louder than that. just kinda blends in with the furnace sound. I just used single 15amp breaker for the whole box, should be able to handle that. Im fighting 80-82 degrees right now. I cannot get the temps any lower. I can open the door and the temps drop but the smell would be a problem. I have inlaws coming in three weeks so i hope i dont have a smell issue.


----------



## 10jed (Mar 7, 2010)

stonesour said:


> The sound isnt too bad, the furnace fan runs all the time so it isnt any louder than that. just kinda blends in with the furnace sound. I just used single 15amp breaker for the whole box, should be able to handle that. Im fighting 80-82 degrees right now. I cannot get the temps any lower. I can open the door and the temps drop but the smell would be a problem. I have inlaws coming in three weeks so i hope i dont have a smell issue.


OK... just did a reread... Looking at your first pics of your box I see you have a ton of light leaks. that doesn't cut it for flowering you know. you will have lots of problems if the darkness is disturbed. You need to seal that if you haven't. I'll give some suggestions if you like, just ask.

Other thing I noticed is that you said you put a fan and a filter on your intake? That isn't going to cut it either. No intake fan... won't work with your system you need a passive intake at the bottom of the cab and an exhaust fan drawing through the filter from the top. 

Your heat problems are not a good thing and you need more intake and/or more fan. That is the only way! With your built in sound camo you are probably covered for a bit more fan so I would start there. You don't want temps in the 80's and you don't want the inlaws smelling the funk! And, if you are in the 80's now, then you may just have to unplug it when summer comes. that depends on your climate of course, but I know I would have to! you should be shooting for temps around 5 or 6 degrese over the ambient room temps. Worse case scenario you may have to take out a couple of those bulbs to you get it squared...

Let me know if I can help.

Jed

**edit** good job on the fresh circuit... that should do fine!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah there is zero light leaks, the second post was a run without exhaust hooked up. One of the intakes have to blocked beause of room so the intake fan is there to help keep up with the exhaust fan. The intake fan is the same CFM as the exhaust fan so it should be good to go. Today was the first day that it has been on all day and it held steady at 79.


----------



## 10jed (Mar 7, 2010)

stonesour said:


> yeah there is zero light leaks, the second post was a run without exhaust hooked up. One of the intakes have to blocked beause of room so the intake fan is there to help keep up with the exhaust fan. The intake fan is the same CFM as the exhaust fan so it should be good to go. Today was the first day that it has been on all day and it held steady at 79.


Keep a sharp nose out! that doesn't often work. If you are using a filter on your exhaust you can be sure the intake fan is overdriving the exhaust fan and the smelly air won't all go through your filter. 

Good job on the light proofing. I thought you probably had that worked out by now but I wanted to make sure.

Jed


----------



## stonesour (Mar 8, 2010)

10jed said:


> Keep a sharp nose out! that doesn't often work. If you are using a filter on your exhaust you can be sure the intake fan is overdriving the exhaust fan and the smelly air won't all go through your filter.
> 
> Good job on the light proofing. I thought you probably had that worked out by now but I wanted to make sure.
> 
> Jed


Thanks, Yeah im a little sketchy on the intake fan but its the only way to keep temps down. I took it off and with the exhaust fan drawing naturally from the intake holes the temps rise to 84-85, i put my canfan back on the intake and temps drop to 78. Room temps stay around 72-74. So i dont konw.


----------



## 10jed (Mar 8, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thanks, Yeah im a little sketchy on the intake fan but its the only way to keep temps down. I took it off and with the exhaust fan drawing naturally from the intake holes the temps rise to 84-85, i put my canfan back on the intake and temps drop to 78. Room temps stay around 72-74. So i dont konw.


Pull some bulbs dude... You don't need that much juice. sure more light is better, but first comes security and 2nd comes proper ventilation... more light only comes after all the other stuff is dialed with room to spare. I run 6 @ 42 w cfLs in my 20 x 14 x 30 inch cabinet and it is plenty. The buds I have pulled out of there have been nice solid, frosty buds. Sure more light would mean more weight but if temps are high your weight isn't going to be shit, and your cabinet will be smoking your weed instead of you!

You culd run a bigger fan... What are the type/brand/cfm rating of the 2 fans you are running now? ***edit** sorry I just reread that again! go for a 300cfm blower at the exhaust and I bet you will be OK.

You may also want to look at running those top lights vertical. It is my understanding that the bulk of the light comes off the sides so you would get better coverage, and more usable height that way.

just trying to help you out here friend... I'm not trying to bust your balls!

Jed


----------



## stonesour (Mar 8, 2010)

10jed said:


> Pull some bulbs dude... You don't need that much juice. sure more light is better, but first comes security and 2nd comes proper ventilation... more light only comes after all the other stuff is dialed with room to spare. I run 6 @ 42 w cfLs in my 20 x 14 x 30 inch cabinet and it is plenty. The buds I have pulled out of there have been nice solid, frosty buds. Sure more light would mean more weight but if temps are high your weight isn't going to be shit, and your cabinet will be smoking your weed instead of you!
> 
> You culd run a bigger fan... What are the type/brand/cfm rating of the 2 fans you are running now? ***edit** sorry I just reread that again! go for a 300cfm blower at the exhaust and I bet you will be OK.
> 
> ...


No I really appriciate your feedback, +rep to you man. Im glad someone is giving me advice instead of nobody. I did try the bulbs horizontally but it seemed dimmer and the top of the bulbs got really really hot. It said on the package these were meant to be placed in vertical lights like outdoor HPS and metal halide lights as a replacement. The exhaust fan pulls the exhaust from my hot water heater as well so im stuck with the fan i have on the exhaust, and to think about it there is a little CO2 leak back into the box when the hot water heater first starts so im thinking that is helping the plants more that anything. Hot water heaters are pretty clean burning, plus i have a carbon monoxide alarm in the room that never goes above 0 PPM but i can tell by the smell there is a little back feed from the hot water heater, which is good. I do have a couple of humidifers blocking the intake holes slightly so im thinking that is why it heats up so bad so the intake fan is overcoming that blockage and putting a postive pressure back in the box. I own a heating and cooling company so thats why i pulled out the HVAC lingo...LOL. just checked temps and looking solid. 77.8 in the box. I think im going to keep the intake fan there for a while and see how it works out. Plus if i never try this shit out than i wont know my capabilities when the plants start to flower. I know I dont need all those lights now but I might as well get the kinks worked out now while they are still young and see what this baby can do. right?


----------



## stonesour (Mar 8, 2010)

Look at the node spacing, i think the more CFLs the tighter it will be. Just my thoery on things. Also I have a very very sensitive smell and two of my three big plants smell the same and one of them smells different. Im going to call it out and say that i can tell by the smell the difference between male and female plants. I think i have two males and one female. Or it could be the other way around. The one plant smells very very skunky while the two smells mild and not as skunky. I dont know maybe im just crazy.


----------



## 10jed (Mar 8, 2010)

Fair enough SS... do the community at large a favor though and follow up on all these things. Please note what worked and what didn't and why. 

I fear people will read this thread and think the way you are doing things is best and then they go do it this way or preach these methods as gospel in other threads without ever trying them. The amount of BAD information being talked about on this site is crazy. Again, this isn't about me being right or you being wrong or some senseless pissing match. it is just about keeping valid information out there OK? 

If this works out for you as you have it now, that is GREAT and I will be the first to pat you on the back and say I was wrong about these things, but I'd bet dollars to doughnuts this grow doesn't finish because either smell, height or heat. I would LOVE you to prove me wrong though!

To let you know where I am coming from, a year ago when I started on this venture I read on some forums about how people were doing small grows like this and I took in a LOT of bad information that ended up costing me time and money because I had to redo things. I finally found a site that focused on primarily good information, but for other reasons invoving a distasteful political climate, I chose to leave and plant some roots here.

So, I'll keep my nose out of your grow and just try to keep an eye on the thread. Please ask if you have questions for me. Know that I truly do wish you good luck!

Jed


----------



## stonesour (Mar 8, 2010)

10jed said:


> Fair enough SS... do the community at large a favor though and follow up on all these things. Please note what worked and what didn't and why.
> 
> I fear people will read this thread and think the way you are doing things is best and then they go do it this way or preach these methods as gospel in other threads without ever trying them. The amount of BAD information being talked about on this site is crazy. Again, this isn't about me being right or you being wrong or some senseless pissing match. it is just about keeping valid information out there OK?
> 
> ...


now dont take what i said personally bro, this is my journal and quite honost take what everyone says on this forum into concideration. I am not your avarage joe thats looking to get some weed for as cheap as i can. Money isnt an issue and this grow is just a proof of concept to me and nobody else. Im just here to post my grow for everyone. What they do with the info is up to them. People have free will they can do whatever they want. Sounds like you never grew before and made mistakes. This is like my 6-7 time growing and i know that these buds will be some of the biggest buds you have ever seen on a CFL grow. mainly because that is the type of person i am. Thanks for the tips and advice, like i said i take any information i get into concideration and do what i think works. I dont know if you had a bad day or what but please dont come in here talking shit. I dont really give a fuck if you think its going to work or not, i know it will. Oh and did you look at the plants i just posted today on page 2? you really think this grow is failing? LOL. I mean they are a little small only because its 12/12 from seed.


----------



## 10jed (Mar 8, 2010)

stonesour said:


> now dont take what i said personally bro, this is my journal and quite honost take what everyone says on this forum into concideration. I am not your avarage joe thats looking to get some weed for as cheap as i can. Money isnt an issue and this grow is just a proof of concept to me and nobody else. Im just here to post my grow for everyone. What they do with the info is up to them but one this is for sure I PROMISE that these buds will be bigger than you have ever seen on a CFL grow. mainly because that is the type of person i am. Thanks for the tips and advice, like i said i take any information i get into concideration and do what i think works its called free will. I dont know if you had a bad day or what but please dont come in here talking shit. I dont really give a fuck if you think its going to work or not, i know it will. Oh and did you look at the plants i just posted today on page 2? you really think this grow is failing? LOL I mean they are a little small only because its 12/12 from seed.


I didn't take anything personally. I don't really care how you do your grow or if you take my advice. What I care about is bad information being posted without a person coming back to the thread and reporting what actually worked. 

I can see you don't want anyone telling you what to do, so that is why I said I would stay out of your grow. It wasn't meant to be a "take my ball and go home" type of comment. I'm sorry if I came off like a prick, that was not my intent. Reading back it did seem a little prickish, so for that I apologize!

I look forward to seeing the budz!

Best of luck,
Jed


----------



## stonesour (Mar 8, 2010)

10jed said:


> I didn't take anything personally. I don't really care how you do your grow or if you take my advice. What I care about is bad information being posted without a person coming back to the thread and reporting what actually worked.
> 
> I can see you don't want anyone telling you what to do, so that is why I said I would stay out of your grow. It wasn't meant to be a "take my ball and go home" type of comment. I'm sorry if I came off like a prick, that was not my intent. Reading back it did seem a little prickish, so for that I apologize!
> 
> ...


If this "bad" information your talking about is about the position of the CFLs than it all depends on the situation. Look at my box, it is 9 square feet and 25 cubic feet sealed with flat white paint Im sure there is not light loss having them vertical, plus I am going by what the manufaturer recommends. Im sure the manufacturer has many reasons for putting it vertical mainly heat dissipation and longevity of bulb to name a few. I dont think the manufacturer would concider this bad information nor would I.


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Mar 8, 2010)

Very Nice Stonesour!

I really need to get the bigger CFL's! 

I'll keep watching!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 8, 2010)

Mr. Leafy said:


> Very Nice Stonesour!
> 
> I really need to get the bigger CFL's!
> 
> I'll keep watching!


Thanks!!! ill be watching yours too.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Mar 9, 2010)

i think your grow looks good but.......... you should raise your plants to the top and get em close to the big bulbs. i know this aint your first grow but plants can be and should be very close to the bulbs. plus cfls lose alot of lumens after about a foot.i have my plants about 2" from the bulbs and they love it. good luck, peace


----------



## stonesour (Mar 9, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> i think your grow looks good but.......... you should raise your plants to the top and get em close to the big bulbs. i know this aint your first grow but plants can be and should be very close to the bulbs. plus cfls lose alot of lumens after about a foot.i have my plants about 2" from the bulbs and they love it. good luck, peace


yeah, i should have made the top lights move but i wasnt thinking about that. Sometimes its a challenge stacking stuff to get them close...lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 9, 2010)

did a 600 watt cfl grow 12-12 from seed which went well, love the box you made, job well done, bring on the buds..........


----------



## sickstoner (Mar 9, 2010)

watt for watt I'ed use hps but thats just me


----------



## stonesour (Mar 9, 2010)

sickstoner said:


> watt for watt I'ed use hps but thats just me


yeah i know HPS is the only way to go, but i just wanted to see what i could do with CFL. Money isnt an issue so i dont really care what it costs. I just want to see what is possible with CFLs.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 9, 2010)

del66666 said:


> did a 600 watt cfl grow 12-12 from seed which went well, love the box you made, job well done, bring on the buds..........


did you document it? got any pics? Im interested in how it went.


----------



## supertiger (Mar 9, 2010)

I stopped reading when he said he can smell out which plants are male and female in veg.. Sometimes saying nothing can go a long way. I like the idea of your box but I hate the lighting. Those CFLs are too hot and horrible in the lumens per watt area. The thing you have going for you is the even coverage. I would bet you will be supplying good light intensity to every inch of every plant being surrounded by bulbs like that, but your using more watts then necessary to achive the same lumens, and you obviously spent WAY WAY too much money for the amount of lumens your getting. I think it will be effective but you just spent a shitload of money for a mediocre light supply. I wouldn't be surprised if you spent $400 - $600 on those fixtures, bulbs, etc.. A $200 fixture with T5 HO bulbs is 432 watts and offers 40,000 lumens. You could have bought (3) 8 bulb T5 HO's for that much money and received 120,000 lumens @ 1300 watts. Your box is nicely constructed and I'm sure still the envy of many people. So goodluck with that beast


----------



## stonesour (Mar 9, 2010)

supertiger said:


> I stopped reading when he said he can smell out which plants are male and female in veg.. Sometimes saying nothing can go a long way. I like the idea of your box but I hate the lighting. Those CFLs are too hot and horrible in the lumens per watt area. The thing you have going for you is the even coverage. I would bet you will be supplying good light intensity to every inch of every plant being surrounded by bulbs like that, but your using more watts then necessary to achive the same lumens, and you obviously spent WAY WAY too much money for the amount of lumens your getting. I think it will be effective but you just spent a shitload of money for a mediocre light supply. I wouldn't be surprised if you spent $400 - $600 on those fixtures, bulbs, etc.. A $200 fixture with T5 HO bulbs is 432 watts and offers 40,000 lumens. You could have bought (3) 8 bulb T5 HO's for that much money and received 120,000 lumens @ 1300 watts. Your box is nicely constructed and I'm sure still the envy of many people. So goodluck with that beast


Thanks, the point of the build wasnt about money it was more of an experiment than anything. Im just trying to go CFL max so people know what the limit is. If I use 900 watts of CFL and still not achieve half of what HPS would yeild given the coverage, than i have succeeded. Maybe someone would use this to compare to or to show people what the highest possible yeild can be on CFL. I done know, Im just wierd like that.


----------



## myxedup (Mar 9, 2010)

+Rep to you for the experiment. It seems that everyone really seems to be missing the point of this grow and that is that you're not caring about money or yield or whatever, you're simply a curious person and you're answering your own question while letting other people in for the ride. 

I think it's great and it's definately the most well thought out cfl grow I think I've ever come across. I'm actually very curious to see what the highest gram to watt ratio you can achieve using this box. Keep up the grow and I'm subbed.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 10, 2010)

myxedup said:


> +Rep to you for the experiment. It seems that everyone really seems to be missing the point of this grow and that is that you're not caring about money or yield or whatever, you're simply a curious person and you're answering your own question while letting other people in for the ride.
> 
> I think it's great and it's definately the most well thought out cfl grow I think I've ever come across. I'm actually very curious to see what the highest gram to watt ratio you can achieve using this box. Keep up the grow and I'm subbed.


THANK YOU!!! Finally someone understands the point of this grow. On a good note this morning all three of the big plants showed sex this morning all being female. The runt in the back still hasnt showed anything yet. Its a late bloomer..LOL. Im very excited. I will post pics tonight with my good camera with macro lens.

One question i do have, when do i start adding nutes? it will be three weeks this saturday but its 12/12 from seed. I have them in fox farm ocean mix potting soil and i also have fox farm nutes: grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2010)

dont use bloom til they are showing flowers


----------



## myxedup (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't help you with soil. All my research has been primarily focused on hydro and now I'm currently working with the Lucas Formula for my nutes but Uncle Ben I think is the one that does wonders with soil nutrients and he has a thread called Uncle Bens Gardening Tweaks and Pointers or something like that.

Also, congrats on the ladies. Keep us updated.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 10, 2010)

most soils have enough nutes for 4 weeks.........try small doses of nutes and build up.


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking Good Stonesour!

I would start adding small amounts of nutes at like week 3 or 4. Keep an eye on your PH!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are some pics. Decided to bust out the good camera for the macro shots...

the runt still hasnt shown anything yet. weak genetics on that one.


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Mar 11, 2010)

YEA!!! You got girls! 

Those last 3 shots are showing female!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr. Leafy said:


> YEA!!! You got girls!
> 
> Those last 3 shots are showing female!


yeah I would have to say I got real lucky getting 3 females out of 4 seeds on some dank bagweed. lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 11, 2010)

how big was the bag you found 4 seeds in?


----------



## stonesour (Mar 11, 2010)

del66666 said:


> how big was the bag you found 4 seeds in?


well i found 7 in a half but only germinated 4.


----------



## jeremym (Mar 13, 2010)

Plants are looking good man! 

I also planted some bagseed but I'm vegging them for awhile first. Are there any advantages to 12/12 from seed? 

-Jeremy


----------



## stonesour (Mar 13, 2010)

jeremym said:


> Plants are looking good man!
> 
> I also planted some bagseed but I'm vegging them for awhile first. Are there any advantages to 12/12 from seed?
> 
> -Jeremy


Thanks!! yeah, i have to leave on vacation june 1, and i wanted to get a grow in before that. cuts the grow time by 3-4 weeks.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 13, 2010)

So today makes it 3 weeks. The box is working flawlessly. I mean i couldnt have designed a better box for CFLs. 550 watts right now temps are at 78 degrees and humidity is steady 50%. Vent is just amazing, there is absolutly zero smell in the room. Plus i bought a 4 inch carbon scrubber in the room so when you walk into the room it actually smells fresh. I think im going to gradually start bring the humdity down the next couple of weeks. There is one plant that just stinks bad like starbucks. Thats the best way i can describe it. Starbucks stank!! anways here are some pictures plus some macros.
Enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Mar 13, 2010)

The Flower's ARE blooming in Houston Ken!

Very Nice SS! I am still thinking about how I am gonna do a grow room. Probably next grow or so I will break down and do it, finances allowing of course!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr. Leafy said:


> The Flower's ARE blooming in Houston Ken!
> 
> Very Nice SS! I am still thinking about how I am gonna do a grow room. Probably next grow or so I will break down and do it, finances allowing of course!


Thanks!! let me know if you need any advice on your grow room. I always have ideas running through my head!!


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Mar 13, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thanks!! let me know if you need any advice on your grow room. I always have ideas running through my head!!


I got some ideas but I am thinking a box that will hold the legal limits according to our state MMJ law. In my state you are allowed to have up to 15 plants at any stage and up to 24 ounces dried at one time. 

I need to do a box that will run a 250 to a 400w HPS light in the flower stage. I will veg on CFL's and only 4 or 5 at a time. Remember I can't get to crazy I can have 24 oz's at one time. I could have more then enough in a grow or two. Then just maintain my 24 oz limit. That's a lot. I could keep myself in meds for a long time and then just grow_* conessuier* MJ! LOL!!!_


----------



## cowboylogic (Mar 14, 2010)

Sup Sour, finally made it by for a peak. And go figure, slow connection today. So I didnt get a chance to read the entire journal, just first and last few pages. Looking good. Guess you made it over the hump and started feeding those gals. And the link Closet gave you for the FF feeding schedule is a new updated one. Better than the original I remember and close to how I use them. When I have a better connection I will read the entire journal. Until then, feel free ask if you need any help. Nice grow so far. A problem, but not a panic. Corrected the cause WITHOUT stabbing in the dark, well done. Always remember its way easier to correct a def then it is to recover from an overdose......... +rep


----------



## stonesour (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok update: I went out and bought a portable 7,000 BTU a/c unit from menards today. I adapted the supply to 4" round and ducted it to one of my intakes. I blocked off the other intake and set the a/c to 65. I then upped my lights. Now im running at 765 watts total and 51,300.00 lumens. Thats 10260 lumens per square foot. (box is 5 square feet). The temp held steady at 71. Im not sure that is a great temp or not. Im going to get up early tomorrow and monitor it for 2 hours before i leave for work. My goal is 75. Im not sure if i want to add more lights at this point or not.

_-edit- i know i said 9 square feet in my earlier posts but that was outside box dimensions. Just measured inside and its 28 inches wide and 32 inches long and 46 inches tall. 5 square feet._


----------



## stonesour (Mar 15, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> Sup Sour, finally made it by for a peak. And go figure, slow connection today. So I didnt get a chance to read the entire journal, just first and last few pages. Looking good. Guess you made it over the hump and started feeding those gals. And the link Closet gave you for the FF feeding schedule is a new updated one. Better than the original I remember and close to how I use them. When I have a better connection I will read the entire journal. Until then, feel free ask if you need any help. Nice grow so far. A problem, but not a panic. Corrected the cause WITHOUT stabbing in the dark, well done. Always remember its way easier to correct a def then it is to recover from an overdose......... +rep


Thanks, yeah I started yesterday actually. so i started half of what is recommended for first gallon. I used half a teaspoon of big bloom and one teaspoon of tiger bloom for the first gallon and then ill go from there. Keep checking the grow out if you can and give me pointers. It would really help!!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is a picture of the new a/c, the added lights and the girls.

temp is holding steady at 74.


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good SS! I like that box!


----------



## 10jed (Mar 15, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Here is a picture of the new a/c, the added lights and the girls.
> 
> temp is holding steady at 74.


 Those little girls are looking good there SS! Rockin the AC now, have you thought about sealing it and going co2?

Jed


----------



## stonesour (Mar 15, 2010)

10jed said:


> Those little girls are looking good there SS! Rockin the AC now, have you thought about sealing it and going co2?
> 
> Jed


Hey look whos back! yeah you were right about that heat build up. Now its fixed for sure, I hope. tomorrow will be day two of monitoring so we will see. I would do co2 but the air movement in the box is pretty good, doubt the plants would have time to soak any up. What do you think?


----------



## 10jed (Mar 16, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Hey look whos back! yeah you were right about that heat build up. Now its fixed for sure, I hope. tomorrow will be day two of monitoring so we will see. I would do co2 but the air movement in the box is pretty good, doubt the plants would have time to soak any up. What do you think?


Well, you are the hvac guy... Can you set it up so all air goes from the box to the intake of the AC and then back into the box without it co-mingling with other air? If so, then yeah, rock it man! You could probably even test the waters with a sugar/yeast co2 generator in a bottle type of thing without getting into tanks and monitoring systems. 

I have never done a sealed system, but that is how the big dogs do it. CO2 is supposed to add 30-80% more weight (that is from memory...) so the chance of you overgrowing that box would be pretty good I guess. You would have to keep it sealed up to make it worth your while though I think. Maybe save that for the next experiment!

So will that AC let you run all 1300w? That I would like to see for sure! 

Jed


----------



## stonesour (Mar 16, 2010)

10jed said:


> Well, you are the hvac guy... Can you set it up so all air goes from the box to the intake of the AC and then back into the box without it co-mingling with other air? If so, then yeah, rock it man! You could probably even test the waters with a sugar/yeast co2 generator in a bottle type of thing without getting into tanks and monitoring systems.
> 
> I have never done a sealed system, but that is how the big dogs do it. CO2 is supposed to add 30-80% more weight (that is from memory...) so the chance of you overgrowing that box would be pretty good I guess. You would have to keep it sealed up to make it worth your while though I think. Maybe save that for the next experiment!
> 
> ...


i havent tryed it yet but its at 765 and staying steady at 74 and the a/c is on low. I think im going to stay here at 765 for a while at least till the inlaws leave in two weeks then i will crank it up and see what she will do. Yeah def doing co2 next run. great idea.


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Mar 16, 2010)

That A/C will cool it down SS! 

I got lucky. With my my lights and a small fan and the location I am growing. My temp stays 75 during the day and 65 to 70 at night.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr. Leafy said:


> That A/C will cool it down SS!
> 
> I got lucky. With my my lights and a small fan and the location I am growing. My temp stays 75 during the day and 65 to 70 at night.


yeah it should but i really should have built the box bigger, and added a window a/c unit to it and then a HPS. Looks like that will be my next project this winter.

These girls are getting bigger by the day!!


----------



## hardroc (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks good man, I'd toss the runt though and just worry about the 3 good ones. Nice cfl cab man. +rep


----------



## stonesour (Mar 16, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Looks good man, I'd toss the runt though and just worry about the 3 good ones. Nice cfl cab man. +rep


yeah that runt sprouted with only one leaf, haha. its pulling through though. hasnt showed any sex, prob be male. you think i should get rid of it?


----------



## hardroc (Mar 16, 2010)

I would, just to focus the light on the 3 others, but it's your call. If it's not in the way or anything then keep it but if you could get more light coverage with out it then toss.


----------



## 10jed (Mar 16, 2010)

stonesour said:


> yeah that runt sprouted with only one leaf, haha. its pulling through though. hasnt showed any sex, prob be male. you think i should get rid of it?



12/12 from seed these aren't going to get that huge. I would say you aren't hurtin for light. I'd keep it and smoke that shit 

jed


----------



## stonesour (Mar 16, 2010)

10jed said:


> 12/12 from seed these aren't going to get that huge. I would say you aren't hurtin for light. I'd keep it and smoke that shit
> 
> jed


yeah its not like its in the way or anything. unless its a male ill keep it.


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 17, 2010)

picked up your link out of the cfl club....sometimes i feel like im the only one that checks it on a semi regular basis lol...

im a avid CFL grower and i like to experiment with them also Ive done LST, Topping, super-cropping, lol you name it ...right now im doing multi-plant grows in single pots and stunting the plants to get max yield on minimum foliage... if you want to cheack it out the link is in my signature...

gonna be following your grow i just built myself a new box myself and im working the kinks out of it still also but its coming along great...

keep up the good work man i love it !!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 17, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> picked up your link out of the cfl club....sometimes i feel like im the only one that checks it on a semi regular basis lol...
> 
> im a avid CFL grower and i like to experiment with them also Ive done LST, Topping, super-cropping, lol you name it ...right now im doing multi-plant grows in single pots and stunting the plants to get max yield on minimum foliage... if you want to cheack it out the link is in my signature...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment, I have grown before under HPS but this is my first with CFL. Working the kinks out of this box too. I kinda went over kill on the box but i wanted to see what CFLs could really do. I will be following your grow for sure!!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 17, 2010)

Took a few pictures of the girls while home on lunch, here are few pics of the tops and node spacing. Little green for st. patricks day.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 17, 2010)

looking good man


----------



## stonesour (Mar 18, 2010)

Well one of my 85 watt bulbs quit on me this morning (was defective when i got it but figured it might work) and replaced it with a 30 watt cfl, then added 4 more 30 watters in addition to what i have now. Box is running 830 watts and temps are at 75.4. A total lumen count of 55600. 5 square feet that makes it 11120 lumens per square foot. Ill post pictures on saturday.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 18, 2010)

Just found out runt is a female, that makes it 4 females. Wow what are the chances of that happening, sprout four bag seeds and get four females....


----------



## hardroc (Mar 18, 2010)

right on man, you never know, she could sprout up to be a moster. ( hopefully) good luck with your grow man


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2010)

bag seeds are normaly [1] from a herm and will be a herm or [2] a really good fem which hermed late on i think from which you would get more fem seeds , or [3] lastly because of a stray male which would give you a chance of male and female. i had 7 bag seed which all seemed fem til they got balls at 4 weeks of flower.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 18, 2010)

del66666 said:


> bag seeds are normaly [1] from a herm and will be a herm or [2] a really good fem which hermed late on i think from which you would get more fem seeds , or [3] lastly because of a stray male which would give you a chance of male and female. i had 7 bag seed which all seemed fem til they got balls at 4 weeks of flower.


ahhhh dont jinks me man..lol. I hope they dont herm, I would be so pissed off if they did. Maybe it was from a fall harvest outside last year...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2010)

could be bad could be good.ive had herms that were more potent than a fem, dont sweat it yet mate..im growing bag seed too at mo , never know what rewads are ahead, makes it fun lol. doing some nice ak48 at mo looks a good choice.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 19, 2010)

Well here they are tomorrow will be four weeks but I was in the room and took pictures anyway. They are growing like crazy right now, its insane.

Oh and there are a couple of pics of my 125 gallon tank with 5 red bellies in it.


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 19, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Well here they are tomorrow will be four weeks but I was in the room and took pictures anyway. They are growing like crazy right now, its insane.
> 
> Oh and there are a couple of pics of my 125 gallon tank with 5 red bellies in it.


love the red bellies bro !! used to have a school of them back in the day too ...know what...used to keep Oscars in with them too as long as they are bigger or same size as the red bellies they are safe to keep together...alligator gars are safe with them too  ...plants are killer also...keep up the great work ...


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 19, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> love the red bellies bro !! used to have a school of them back in the day too ...know what...used to keep Oscars in with them too as long as they are bigger or same size as the red bellies they are safe to keep together...alligator gars are safe with them too  ...plants are killer also...keep up the great work ...


Yeah...about that. I had to move my oscars from my old tank to my buddies tank with his 1 red belly. He ate 1 of the oscars (the oscars were twice the size of the red bellies) within the first 10 minutes...chewed his head clean off. Then the 2 fish lived happily ever after....for about a month. hahaha


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 19, 2010)

g00sEgg said:


> Yeah...about that. I had to move my oscars from my old tank to my buddies tank with his 1 red belly. He ate 1 of the oscars (the oscars were twice the size of the red bellies) within the first 10 minutes...chewed his head clean off. Then the 2 fish lived happily ever after....for about a month. hahaha


i kept mine almost overfed really .... i was a fanatic about growing them big since they was in a 125 and the reds and the Oscars all grew up in the same tank...maybe i was just lucky lol


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 19, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> i kept mine almost overfed really .... i was a fanatic about growing them big since they was in a 125 and the reds and the Oscars all grew up in the same tank...maybe i was just lucky lol


Haha...yeah, they seemed to be fine...buddies actually when they'd corner little feeder fish. But then my buddy went away for a weekend...and they didn't get fed. Bye bye jose (name of the oscar).


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 19, 2010)

g00sEgg said:


> Haha...yeah, they seemed to be fine...buddies actually when they'd corner little feeder fish. But then my buddy went away for a weekend...and they didn't get fed. Bye bye jose (name of the oscar).


lol


----------



## stonesour (Mar 19, 2010)

Before the red bellies i had a true alligator gar that grew to 3+ feet in that tank, he was getting so big I released him in my local lake. He was the COOLEST fish i have ever had. I made a few vids of him eating huge koe fish. Ill try and dig them up later and post it tonight. You guys would get a kick out of it. The red bellies are alright they are just so skiddish, my son wanted them and i tryed to talk him out of it ( I wanted a silver aerowana that the lfs had) but he got them anyways. They eat mostly shrimp and cut fish hardly any feeder fish, keeps them healthy. Every once in a while we will throw a dozen feeders in and watch the destruction. LOL.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright guys here is one vid of when my gar was in my old 75 gallon tank, ill upload more as i dig them up..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T1OS7JS1Pg


----------



## g00sEgg (Mar 19, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Alright guys here is one vid of when my gar was in my old 75 gallon tank, ill upload more as i dig them up..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T1OS7JS1Pg


Sweet man! Thing was huge.


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 19, 2010)

very nice


----------



## 10jed (Mar 19, 2010)

stonesour said:


> ahhhh dont jinks me man..lol. I hope they dont herm, I would be so pissed off if they did. Maybe it was from a fall harvest outside last year...


 I read a tut one time on "how to pick the best bag seeds" and the guy insisted he would only grow seeds from bags that were fully seeded for exacly that reason. Hermies, as we all know, can be genetic or stressed induced and if it is genetic then you may get hermies and if it is stress related you will probably be fine or maybe just get plants that can't handle a lot of stress. Probably NBD. It's not like this is a commercial pull and from my standpoint seedy buds that I grow myself are shit tons better than anything I can ever find to buy. 

I have a method for flowering males in my main flower cab that keeps the girls safe so if you get a hermie I may be able to help you protect the rest of your crop.

jed


----------



## stonesour (Mar 19, 2010)

10jed said:


> I read a tut one time on "how to pick the best bag seeds" and the guy insisted he would only grow seeds from bags that were fully seeded for exacly that reason. Hermies, as we all know, can be genetic or stressed induced and if it is genetic then you may get hermies and if it is stress related you will probably be fine or maybe just get plants that can't handle a lot of stress. Probably NBD. It's not like this is a commercial pull and from my standpoint seedy buds that I grow myself are shit tons better than anything I can ever find to buy.
> 
> I have a method for flowering males in my main flower cab that keeps the girls safe so if you get a hermie I may be able to help you protect the rest of your crop.
> 
> jed


Yeah ill be hittin you up in the next couple of weeks if one hermies. Im just letting these plants grow the way they want to grow and not stress them at all. I have zero light leaks and been slowing introducing nutes, so that should help my chances some.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 20, 2010)

4 weeks today, already have gone through one gallon of half nutes going full schedule from fox farm next week. Here are some pics.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 20, 2010)

badass man, and ur gurls are comin along nice


stonesour said:


> Alright guys here is one vid of when my gar was in my old 75 gallon tank, ill upload more as i dig them up..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T1OS7JS1Pg


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Mar 21, 2010)

Top Kolas are starting to really form up SS! They are looking real good! I think we are like PD, we are all gonna be harvesting at the same time! That little box of yours really did well!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 21, 2010)

Mr. Leafy said:


> Top Kolas are starting to really form up SS! They are looking real good! I think we are like PD, we are all gonna be harvesting at the same time! That little box of yours really did well!


yeah i think yours are a little further ahead than mine but we should be about the same time. Thanks guys!! im really enjoying the grow..


----------



## stonesour (Mar 21, 2010)

Remote monitoring still workig great. I can monitor it anywhere.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 21, 2010)

Snapping some pictures, thought this one was pretty cool.


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Mar 21, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Remote monitoring still workig great. I can monitor it anywhere.


That is just to sweet!

Total James Bond 007 Grow!


----------



## stonesour (Mar 21, 2010)

21 seeds in my last half I got, definatly some mexican schwag weed. Do these seeds look decent?

Mexican Oahakan x Hash Plant ?? maybe? It has a shit hash taste.


----------



## HottFuzz (Mar 22, 2010)

*those seeds look great to me. you said it was swagg but it must have been at least "decent" for you to want to save the seeds. 20 seeds in a half oz she got fucked real good haha. but thats a lot of energy going into making those seeds, gotta expect a much better product if you make sure all that energy goes into pure buds!*


----------



## stonesour (Mar 22, 2010)

HottFuzz said:


> *those seeds look great to me. you said it was swagg but it must have been at least "decent" for you to want to save the seeds. 20 seeds in a half oz she got fucked real good haha. but thats a lot of energy going into making those seeds, gotta expect a much better product if you make sure all that energy goes into pure buds!*


Well the only reason i kept them is because they looked good. You can never really tell if weed is good when its been pressed and shipped for months and then in someones crotch for a day or two... you know. But mexican sativa usually has a good high, which i can see the potential in this bag i got.


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 22, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Well the only reason i kept them is because they looked good. You can never really tell if weed is good when its been pressed and shipped for months and then in someones crotch for a day or two... you know. But mexican sativa usually has a good high, which i can see the potential in this bag i got.


the seeds never denote the quality of the weed your smoking...the weed your smoking is what someone else fukt up for you....plant the seeds ... then make the decision if its really crap or if it is clone worthy  ... jut my opinion ... grown some killer bag seed in my days tho


----------



## stonesour (Mar 22, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> the seeds never denote the quality of the weed your smoking...the weed your smoking is what someone else fukt up for you....plant the seeds ... then make the decision if its really crap or if it is clone worthy  ... jut my opinion ... grown some killer bag seed in my days tho


Thats what im saying, I can see the potential just smoking out of this bag I got.

On another note: I have noticed that if your days are very bright and your nights are complete pitch black with no light at all, ever, that your plants will respond very well. Each day the growth in flower is just amazing.


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 23, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thats what im saying, I can see the potential just smoking out of this bag I got.
> 
> On another note: I have noticed that if your days are very bright and your nights are complete pitch black with no light at all, ever, that your plants will respond very well. Each day the growth in flower is just amazing.


i don't worry about pitch black nights for my plants too much ... i figure mother nature cant hide the moon and they grow outside really well


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 23, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> i don't worry about pitch black nights for my plants too much ... i figure mother nature cant hide the moon and they grow outside really well


ditto... shit, some of the best plants grow @ the equator... where you can damn near read by the starlight.

as long as your light exposure isnt intense and prolonged, itr will be fine


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 23, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> ditto... shit, some of the best plants grow @ the equator... where you can damn near read by the starlight.
> 
> as long as your light exposure isnt intense and prolonged, itr will be fine


first rule of growing weed... unless your plant has gone to shit...don't flush...its not a toilet .. and your just fucking drowning it and washing away all its food

second rule of growing weed ... mother nature puts in her nutes a little at a time....why do you think they grow so well

third rule of growing weed ... its a fucking plant already...stop obsessing over it and freaking out every time a leaf dies....leaves die...knock it off...if you listen to what the plant tells you it wants...it will grow big and strong

last rule of growing weed .. know when to cut your losses

sorry had to toss that out there it was killin me


----------



## stonesour (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking good! Smell is getting real strong now. ventilation is working though. I woud be screwed without my ventilation.


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Mar 23, 2010)

Read it so far and I am SUBSCRIBED and +rep great job man. You just showed me how to get plants flowering in half the time and I had no idea it could be done. I am setting a fluoro grow as well feel free to check it out. Not nearly the wattage you're using but I will use a lot of reflective material. I need a harvest before May 22. Good luck and keep on posting I'll be watching.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 23, 2010)

baddfrog0221 said:


> Read it so far and I am SUBSCRIBED and +rep great job man. You just showed me how to get plants flowering in half the time and I had no idea it could be done. I am setting a fluoro grow as well feel free to check it out. Not nearly the wattage you're using but I will use a lot of reflective material. I need a harvest before May 22. Good luck and keep on posting I'll be watching.


Thanks man!! Yeah I needed a harvest before june 1st. Never done this before so im curious on how it will turn out. Thanks for following!!

On another note: Could going 12/12 from seed increase your chances of more females plants? I took four random bag seeds and went 12/12 from seed. All four are female. Just saying...


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmmm really good question. It may increase your chances of hermie though.... But lets hope for the best. I have to eliminate all but 9 of my babies cause that's all I have room for, all are random bag seeds wish they could whisper their sex to me before I make the cut.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thanks man!! Yeah I needed a harvest before june 1st. Never done this before so im curious on how it will turn out. Thanks for following!!
> 
> On another note: Could going 12/12 from seed increase your chances of more females plants? I took four random bag seeds and went 12/12 from seed. All four are female. Just saying...


 
ive grown a fair few 12-12 from seed and ive nearly always ended up with females. your plants look top class mate.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks del, did you chop betty btw?


----------



## stonesour (Mar 23, 2010)

Update on lighting and vent, I had to add my carbon filter inside of my box because i was starting to smell some funk when i opened my utility room where the box is despite my ventilation. I finially replaced that 85 watt CFL that broke last week making the total wattage at 885 and temps at 75 at the later part of the day which is good.


----------



## Pupu (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there.

thanks for the link & tips.


Subbed.


----------



## CriticalMayheM (Mar 24, 2010)

looks like a wicked grow man i love the amount of CFLs your using, cant wait to see how much you yield from them


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 24, 2010)

gonna go with an additional 200 *equivalent* watts for my next grow-box which will bring it up to 700 *equivalent* or 164 actual .. im not gonna go to the extent you went to tho lol

oh by the way GGW has had to be killed .. check out my journal in my signature for details and also new plant pix


----------



## stonesour (Mar 24, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> gonna go with an additional 200 *equivalent* watts for my next grow-box which will bring it up to 700 *equivalent* or 164 actual .. im not gonna go to the extent you went to tho lol
> 
> oh by the way GGW has had to be killed .. check out my journal in my signature for details and also new plant pix


Yeah I have been checking out your grow, too bad that thing hermed on ya. that plant looked awsome!! Was it super skunk? I just got 5 fem from nirvana last month. Cant wait to grow a couple of them. I Have 4000 watts equivalent...LOL. 885 actual watts. Yeah this box is pretty sick!!


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 24, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Yeah I have been checking out your grow, too bad that thing hermed on ya. that plant looked awsome!! Was it super skunk? I just got 5 fem from nirvana last month. Cant wait to grow a couple of them. I Have 4000 watts equivalent...LOL. 885 actual watts. Yeah this box is pretty sick!!


yea was super skunk ... fuckin shit is curing and man is it getting strong


----------



## stonesour (Mar 24, 2010)

So i updated my security streaming cams to HD giving me a better picture and mounted my one in the box high looking at all the babies!!


----------



## hardroc (Mar 24, 2010)

ahahahha, that's sweet


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 24, 2010)

i think the cams in the box is a slick addition...i think i need to do this on my future box


----------



## stonesour (Mar 24, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> i think the cams in the box is a slick addition...i think i need to do this on my future box


It really helps, I can monitor it from work or on my cell phone. Its going to help a ton when my in-laws will be staying in the next room for the next week and I need to know when to sneak in to water them...As of today there is zero smell so im hoping it doesnt get any worse.


----------



## Am I Norml (Mar 24, 2010)

stonesour said:


> It really helps, I can monitor it from work or on my cell phone. Its going to help a ton when my in-laws will be staying in the next room for the next week and I need to know when to sneak in to water them...As of today there is zero smell so im hoping it doesnt get any worse.


worse case senerio...lol... they wake up thinking you are burning incense...not a bad idea when they are there anyways


----------



## stonesour (Mar 25, 2010)

33 days from seed, looking yummy!! Cant wait and see what another 4-5 weeks will do to these babies.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Mar 26, 2010)

SUBD! your grow is looking great! should try tying a couple of the branches down so the buds grow up...will increase yield  but it looks good as it is now! im also runnin a 12/12 from seed setup...will b 2 weeks on monday and its a pc case grow...for now  im lovin ur box too you should help me out building my new box if you have the time


----------



## stonesour (Mar 26, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> SUBD! your grow is looking great! should try tying a couple of the branches down so the buds grow up...will increase yield  but it looks good as it is now! im also runnin a 12/12 from seed setup...will b 2 weeks on monday and its a pc case grow...for now  im lovin ur box too you should help me out building my new box if you have the time


I would love to help, it was a blast building this thing. Im going to try using this box through the summer but when winter comes im going to build a freaking bad ass CFL/HPS box that is bigger and better in my garage. Here is a little pic i took today.... it will be a few days before i get more pictures up, as my in-laws will be here tonight for a week and they are staying in the room next to my grow room...LOL. Im not worried at all, vent is 100% working like it should.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2010)

inlaws ha you poor thing, lucky i dont have those these days, looking tip top mate, should notice a difference in a week.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Mar 26, 2010)

cool man appreciate it, I will pm u everything and hit u up with a couple pics of what im working with


----------



## stonesour (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I mixed tiger bloom and big bloom in a one gallon jug a few days ago and capped it. I uncapped it today to water my babies but it smelled really strong like viniger. Is that ok? Was i not suppose to mix both together? I never noticed this before, but before i never capped it. I had an opportunity to feed the babies today and watered them with the mix, hope it doenst do anything to them. Should i worry?

- update - 

Found out it was the chlorine in the bottle, I filled it with tap water then put the nutes in right after and capped it. So the chlorine built up in the bottle causing it to stink. I dumped the rest of the gallon and re-filled it but this time I will let the bottle stay open for a day before adding any nutes. I hope this will eliminate any chlorine build up that would make it stink. I dont think it will harm the plants any, just annoying really.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea man, you should water just after you mix it, just make sure the water/mix is at room temp and it's well shaken. Nutes go bad fast, so if any's left over toss it, and mix again when you're ready to water again


----------



## stonesour (Mar 28, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Yea man, you should water just after you mix it, just make sure the water/mix is at room temp and it's well shaken. Nutes go bad fast, so if any's left over toss it, and mix again when you're ready to water again


Cool thanks. This is one thing i didnt know. There really isnt a ton left over anyways from a gallon so this should be fine.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 28, 2010)

hey no prob, especially if you mix in mollasas, goes bad after a day or 2


----------



## stonesour (Mar 28, 2010)

Now that the in-laws are here, everything is fine (I hope it stays that way) and even though I cant be down there all the time, I can stream my webcam anywhere and watch them. Even my phone. Check it out!! If they start drooping, I run down there and water them.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Mar 28, 2010)

lol thats pretty fuckin cool


----------



## Pupu (Mar 29, 2010)

looking good... how many WATS right now?


----------



## stonesour (Mar 29, 2010)

Pupu said:


> looking good... how many WATS right now?


885 watts, temps at 70-72. I was able to snap a few pictures today... starting to fatten up and forming some trichomes now... Let me know what you guys think. I am able to get down there maybe once a day but thats it.


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Mar 29, 2010)

I feel like they are crawling into my brain. Nice update keep doin what your doin I'll keep droolin.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 30, 2010)

Fuck, the power went out here for 45 minutes today, bitches had no light for 45 minutes. You guys think thats ok? or do you think that ups the chances of hermie? Upped the wattage to 945 today as well.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 31, 2010)

i wouldnt worry, ive stressed mine plenty with lighting and so far so good,


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea nothin to get too worried about. I would say anything like 12 hours would be a problem. 45 minutes you should be golden. I set up my timer and the damn thing was so difficult I'm sure the lights were off for at least 45 minutes. The other night I dropped my baby George about 4 feet, soil went everywhere. I picked him up and molded him back to shape. He's come right back to life like nothing ever happened. They are strong plants. Cycles affect them more then one time accidents.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 31, 2010)

baddfrog0221 said:


> Yea nothin to get too worried about. I would say anything like 12 hours would be a problem. 45 minutes you should be golden. I set up my timer and the damn thing was so difficult I'm sure the lights were off for at least 45 minutes. The other night I dropped my baby George about 4 feet, soil went everywhere. I picked him up and molded him back to shape. He's come right back to life like nothing ever happened. They are strong plants. Cycles affect them more then one time accidents.


Thanks, yeah the power fluctuated today about twice, they were off for like 5 minutes each so not as bad as yesterday. I think the power company was working on something. Im glad my timers have battery backup so I dont have to reprogram them. These plants are getting FAT!! I wonder how much bigger they will get? pretty damn fat im guessing. You were right del, this week they are really coming around. What are the first indicators that the plant is matured and done? The majority of the stipules all turn red/orange? I know I have a ways yet but my last grow was in 1996 and they were not too great, even with HPS. Back then we couldnt order seeds like you can online, you relied on clones from friends or just bag seeds, which I grew a shitload of bagweed that never really came out very good. These are by far way better than anything I ever grew back then and this is my first go at it!! lol.


----------



## stonesour (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it pretty much impossible to know the strain of the plants? I know that there are two pairs that are the same. In the picture plants 1 & 2 Smell earthy, sweet but not skunky. (im very bad with smells). Grew the same heights, very short fat leaves typical indicas. Plants 3 & 4 are the same ones as well. Plant 3 was a runt, and is way behind its sister plant 4. Both had a strong skunk smell at the beginning now its tapered to more of a sweet skunk/fruity smell. Taller than the other two plants, but still has fatter leaves that a typical sativa. Plants 3 & 4 im guessing are 50/50 hybrids. 3 & 4 also have higher trichrome production. I originally had 7 seeds given to me when I bought a bag of dank, but were not in the bag. I germinated 4 and all 4 were females. The guy I got the seeds from told me he was quitting and gave me what he had left. So I have no idea what these babies are, and I didnt ask the guy. I dont even know him, this was a friend of a friend thing. Im assuming they are prob a popular strain as they were most likely feminized seeds. What do you guys think? *-edit- these are 1 week old pics...*


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

hey i know what you are doing, bet you have a 1000 watt hps hanging over them just out of sight lol


----------



## stonesour (Apr 1, 2010)

Approaching the 6th week, kinda winging it from here. what do you guys think? how much longer from here?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd wait for at least week 9, if you don't have a scope, I'd wait till the pistils turn red/brown and wait till they start to curl back into the buds, then you know for sure they're ripe


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

yepi agree with hardroc on that, cant rush those girls, they may even go longer


----------



## stonesour (Apr 1, 2010)

del66666 said:


> yepi agree with hardroc on that, cant rush those girls, they may even go longer


Do they look on par with say a 400 hps? for the age?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

Well that all depends, when did they show sex? That's when you start counting the weeks, from the day you notice the pistils, not when you flip to 12/12. What strain are they again?
They do look nice and healthy, and good stucture, you just gotta be patient, I know it's hard but if you wait for them, they will really surprise you in the last couple of weeks, they will sometimes double in bud size


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Do they look on par with say a 400 hps? for the age?


 
ive only just stopped completely using cfl for flowering and have always defended them as they do a great job, hid is easier to get results with, i wouldnt swap back.. but your buds are looking real good and thats why i know you secretly stick an hps over them.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 1, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Well that all depends, when did they show sex? That's when you start counting the weeks, from the day you notice the pistils, not when you flip to 12/12. What strain are they again?
> They do look nice and healthy, and good stucture, you just gotta be patient, I know it's hard but if you wait for them, they will really surprise you in the last couple of weeks, they will sometimes double in bud size


They showed sex on 3/11 so that would make it 21 days of flowering? Thats 3 weeks today of flowering. I dont know the strain, they were seeds given to me by a local grower that quit. I found out today that he bred his own strain but dont know the specifics. Got 14 more seeds today of this same strain so im happy. Yeah I know they have a ways to go, but these are bigger buds now than any mature plant I ever grew in the past (12 years ago with HID systems), so its all new to me. Thanks for the input.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 1, 2010)

del66666 said:


> ive only just stopped completely using cfl for flowering and have always defended them as they do a great job, hid is easier to get results with, i wouldnt swap back.. but your buds are looking real good and thats why i know you secretly stick an hps over them.


LOL, yeah 1000 watts of secret hps. Dont tell anyone, this is suppose to be a cfl box....shhhh


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2010)

for 3 weeks in flower they are very hairy, was thinking you were further ahead mate


----------



## stonesour (Apr 1, 2010)

del66666 said:


> for 3 weeks in flower they are very hairy, was thinking you were further ahead mate


is that good or bad?


----------



## 7shane6 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats very good man. I would love to build a box like your one day, but for now I am sticking with my outdoor growing. LOL


----------



## stonesour (Apr 2, 2010)

7shane6 said:


> Thats very good man. I would love to build a box like your one day, but for now I am sticking with my outdoor growing. LOL


yeah outdoor would be fun, and free. Well since the plants look so damn good everyday that i wake up im going to start snapping more pictures. Here are some from this morning:


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like a wonderland for the senses.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 2, 2010)

stonesour said:


> is that good or bad?


 
id say thats gooood mate


----------



## stonesour (Apr 2, 2010)

baddfrog0221 said:


> Looks like a wonderland for the senses.


It is, I open my box, stick my head in and get a huge overwhelming smell and view at the same time. Two different kinds. With the trichomes forming it puts off an even more pugent smell. Sure wakes you up in the morning!!! Im in love....


----------



## Pupu (Apr 2, 2010)

That is really looking more than three weeks. Nice. Can wait to see how they end up. Maybe you have this unknown super strain.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Apr 3, 2010)

man...I am in love with your setup, everything is top-of-the-line! and so many lights...it's like you took the sun and put it in a box! definately subscribed! and i was reading your construction forum, i thought you were going DWC???


----------



## stonesour (Apr 4, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> man...I am in love with your setup, everything is top-of-the-line! and so many lights...it's like you took the sun and put it in a box! definately subscribed! and i was reading your construction forum, i thought you were going DWC???


Thanks!! I was going to do DWC at first but then decided to test on a couple of bag seeds in soil first, turned out alright!! I still have 20 fem seeds from nirvana, I might setup my dwc next run.


----------



## Am I Norml (Apr 5, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thanks!! I was going to do DWC at first but then decided to test on a couple of bag seeds in soil first, turned out alright!! I still have 20 fem seeds from nirvana, I might setup my dwc next run.


Excellent truly Wonderful.... building a new super box myself slowly so hope to be posting some pix in a new grow journal soon myself...

keep em green bro !!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking frosty!!!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 5, 2010)

lookin real good homie! cant wait until mine get up there


----------



## 7shane6 (Apr 5, 2010)

man that is a great plant man i love it and too think whiterhino told me i couldnt start of flowering early and you started from seed I will have to go ahead and put mine on the 12/12 cycle. +rep


----------



## 7shane6 (Apr 5, 2010)

Only one rep per post sorry man I would give you one everyday if i could


----------



## stonesour (Apr 5, 2010)

7shane6 said:


> Only one rep per post sorry man I would give you one everyday if i could


Oh, thats cool. Thanks!!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 5, 2010)

So i went ahead and took a video of my setup today at lunch and posted it to my youtube account. It gives you a good idea how big these buds are getting and how the box works. The beginning of the vid, you can see my exhaust system that sucks the exhaust from my hot water heater and my box and vents it out my roof. I have zero smell in my room. You can also see my small A/C that is hooked up to the box. Next you can see the lights im using, all 930 watts of CFL. Then I show the plants, remote moitoring, and then my golden cannibis cup awaiting harvest!! enjoy!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/Stonesour4200?feature=mhw5#p/a/u/0/L7MmTsLzaqE


----------



## hardroc (Apr 5, 2010)

That has got to be the best cfl setup I've ever seen man. +rep man, you're gonna get some nice buds off them bitches.
You better post some pix of some nice dank dried buds in that cup man. 
Your fist plant seems to have 1 hella cola on it already, the runt is comming through too eh, seems you had enough room for her.
Nice grow man.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 5, 2010)

guess I gotta spread some 1st, still..........REP to you


----------



## stonesour (Apr 5, 2010)

hardroc said:


> guess I gotta spread some 1st, still..........REP to you


Thanks alot man, yeah I cant wait to see them all done, but im patient enough to see them done. If you know what i mean.

Hey guys I just got back from bed bath and beyond and picked up some black ceramic air tight canisters for 20 bucks. Check em out!!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 5, 2010)

lol yea I know what you mean, those'll work nicely


----------



## spindles (Apr 5, 2010)

That's a nice setup man! I'm just on my first grow, had purchased HPS but decided to go 100% CFL and threads like this show that used right you can get great results by pumping shedloads of energy onto them. Will keep my eye on this one  +rep


----------



## stonesour (Apr 5, 2010)

spindles said:


> That's a nice setup man! I'm just on my first grow, had purchased HPS but decided to go 100% CFL and threads like this show that used right you can get great results by pumping shedloads of energy onto them. Will keep my eye on this one  +rep


Thanks man!!, this is my first CFL grow so I wanted to get as much as I could out of them. Also this is still my first test, these are bagseeds!!, I got real seeds for my next run in july...LOL Those plants will be amazing!!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 6, 2010)

Was looking at my plants today and noticed one plant in the back of the box (not the runt) that the base of the pistils on top of the plant starting turning purple. Here is a picture, kind of hard to see from the picture but very pronounced when looking at it.


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 6, 2010)

Grow baby grow I'm loving it! I set up my first grow half and half soil/hydro. The soil grow has been so freaking easy it's all I want now! I put them in and haven't had to water or do any nutrients just watch I'll probably water once a week until They get big and need more but I want to be a soil man for sure.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 6, 2010)

baddfrog0221 said:


> Grow baby grow I'm loving it! I set up my first grow half and half soil/hydro. The soil grow has been so freaking easy it's all I want now! I put them in and haven't had to water or do any nutrients just watch I'll probably water once a week until They get big and need more but I want to be a soil man for sure.


Soil is pretty easy. Next grow will definatly be DWC and more full size than these 12/12 from seed grows. Thanks for the comment!!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 6, 2010)

you ever gonna get into the great outdoors?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 6, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> you ever gonna get into the great outdoors?


I would love to but im married, 4 kids, too much to risk. At least growing indoors is alot safer if done right. How about you?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 7, 2010)

Some good shots this morning.

oh and the last shot is from my streaming webcam...lol


----------



## kingdavid918 (Apr 7, 2010)

awesome grow man just read through this whole thread great job bro!!!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 7, 2010)

kingdavid918 said:


> awesome grow man just read through this whole thread great job bro!!!


Thanks alot, Ill keep an eye on your grow and add some pointers if you want?


----------



## MaxNarco (Apr 7, 2010)

looks good but i think the box is a little short dude


----------



## stonesour (Apr 7, 2010)

MaxNarco said:


> looks good but i think the box is a little short dude


yeah wish i would have made it taller. With my next go, im doing some nirvana seeds on a scrog.... just like 2 plants. Actually these 12/12 from seed plants are on tupperware containers right now. The box is 4 foot tall so its tall enough for what im using it for.


----------



## dxco (Apr 7, 2010)

That's a nice lookin box you built there. The grow looks even better for what it is. I'm glad the seeds turned out to be something other than bag seed (I thought that's what you said earlier). 
Your box makes me think of building a sealed veg box & lining the top with CFL or, better yet, T5's & separating the lights from the grow area with glass -Air-cooled fourescents would totally eliminate the heat problem... Now I'm looking at the refridgerator with a saws-all in my hand> you're a refridgeration guy- Do the evaperator lines run in the space between the freezer & refridgerator? I'm tinking about cutting a window in & installing a 1000 watt dual-arc for a bad-assed, completely sealed eco-sphere/grow closet. Gotta roll another j


----------



## dxco (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh yea: You know corey & those guys?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 8, 2010)

dxco said:


> Oh yea: You know corey & those guys?


No I dont. Are they on here? No there isnt any lines between the refrigerator and freezer in a refrigerator. I actually have a fridge im going to convert also but 1000 watt might be a little too much. Also when I bought that bag of weed my buddy threw in the seeds in the bag because he heard I was looking for some, so I assumed they were from the bag. He told me later they were from a guy he knew that grew and quit so he threw the seeds in the bag (he got the bag from the same guy too). Oh well. Im glad I found that out. Thanks for checking out the grow.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 8, 2010)

stonesour said:


> yeah wish i would have made it taller. With my next go, im doing some nirvana seeds on a scrog.... just like 2 plants. Actually these 12/12 from seed plants are on tupperware containers right now. The box is 4 foot tall so its tall enough for what im using it for.


 
lol my box is only ust 3ft high with 650 watts of hps, it can be done.............


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Apr 8, 2010)

They are looking really awesome SS! 

I can vouch for ya on the CFL's. If you use them properly you get good results. I will go to a HPS system, but that isn't going to happen just now. 

Can't wait to see the end results!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 8, 2010)

Mr. Leafy said:


> They are looking really awesome SS!
> 
> I can vouch for ya on the CFL's. If you use them properly you get good results. I will go to a HPS system, but that isn't going to happen just now.
> 
> Can't wait to see the end results!


Thanks, yeah eventually ill move to hps but for now this will do till winter.


----------



## spindles (Apr 8, 2010)

Still progressing nicely I see! I don't know if you've seen the thread where someone put a hessian style screen around his cfls (it was a sort of mesh like hessian that let plenty of light through), but you could utilise your lower cfls (even if it's only with low wattage just to pump a little into the sides) using that technique.

I'll get some shots of my box (it's a bit ghetto!) in my grow diary, I'm a strong believer in CFLs and particularly throwing lots of wattage into a contained space and reckon you have it bang on with your design. I've also got a webcam in there (saves having to go in there to check on progress, etc and I also capture timelapse with it), just out of interest what software are you using to be able to grab multiple cams? I have a usb hub in the room and another cam, so quite like the idea of being able to get 2 views. I've got a usb remote thermometer in there also, so I can be mr ocd about controlling the temps for my ladies.

Looking forward to updates


----------



## stonesour (Apr 8, 2010)

spindles said:


> Still progressing nicely I see! I don't know if you've seen the thread where someone put a hessian style screen around his cfls (it was a sort of mesh like hessian that let plenty of light through), but you could utilise your lower cfls (even if it's only with low wattage just to pump a little into the sides) using that technique.
> 
> I'll get some shots of my box (it's a bit ghetto!) in my grow diary, I'm a strong believer in CFLs and particularly throwing lots of wattage into a contained space and reckon you have it bang on with your design. I've also got a webcam in there (saves having to go in there to check on progress, etc and I also capture timelapse with it), just out of interest what software are you using to be able to grab multiple cams? I have a usb hub in the room and another cam, so quite like the idea of being able to get 2 views. I've got a usb remote thermometer in there also, so I can be mr ocd about controlling the temps for my ladies.
> 
> Looking forward to updates


Im using yawcam, its free and you can run as many instinces as you want. Yeah the webcams i had laying around and i though, damn i could really make things easy on myself and starting mounting them. Thanks for the feedback, its nice to see someone really reads through the journal. Ahh, wait a sec, gotta hit this bong real quick. Hard day at work...LOL. 

you know i never thought about the side screens for the cfls bulbs, that would be a great idea. I have checked under the canopy and the buds are THICK all the way down to the pot. I guess 945 watts is enough to penetrate all the way down. lets see...if i calculate right...I have 9 bulbs that are 85 watt each (5700 lumens claim each) 6 bulbs that are 30 watts each (2000 lumen claim each) that would be 945 total watts, 63300 lumens total. I have 5 sqaure feet all painted flat white, that calculates to 12666 lumens per square foot. I should have done better math when i built the box and realized that i really didnt need all the side lighting. at least 12 of the bottom lights. But they are nice when i need to move some around during veg... Sorry i typed so much. That bong really got to me...lol. But yeah ill definatly check out your journal and follow it, thats how i got where i am today. By reading all the good info on here. I learn so much by other peoples mistakes. lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 9, 2010)

63300 lumens for 945 watts..................hps 250 and 400 watts....total 650.........91000 lumens..........when you switch you going to be a happy man.....these people who change from cfl to hps are terrible, they are just like ex smokers who preach lol........you are doing a mega job mate, cant wait to see what you do with hid


----------



## stonesour (Apr 9, 2010)

del66666 said:


> 63300 lumens for 945 watts..................hps 250 and 400 watts....total 650.........91000 lumens..........when you switch you going to be a happy man.....these people who change from cfl to hps are terrible, they are just like ex smokers who preach lol........you are doing a mega job mate, cant wait to see what you do with hid


How close can you get your plants to a 400 watt hps? I wonder if one would work in the box i have now?


----------



## hardroc (Apr 9, 2010)

I have mine about a 12-16 inches away, but if I had a cool tube I'd prolly have it 8-10 inches away


----------



## stonesour (Apr 9, 2010)

Some more porn for ya... Do those trichs look cloudy to you?

Put on my 3000K filter on my camera, so pictures are less "HPS" feel. Looks wayyy better this way without all the red.

yeah im making my avatar that third picture......yeahup!!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking sweeeeeeet


----------



## stonesour (Apr 9, 2010)

Check out what i picked up at the store tonight...I about laughed for an hour. Then i came home, hit the bong and laughed for another hour! LOL. Its going in every picture i take here on out.


----------



## spindles (Apr 10, 2010)

Quality  Those buds are looking lovely now! Will look at yawcam later, cheers for the tip


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 10, 2010)

lol...thats classic


----------



## stonesour (Apr 10, 2010)

Starting my week number 5 here today, Damn if they are this big now how freaking big are they going to be in another 4 week??? LMAO. Big as my head?? This is of my one plant progression. Oh and im putting together some HD video for my youtube page tonight, its SICK!!! 


Start first week:

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...452-large-.jpg

Start second week:

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...994-large-.jpg

Start third week:

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...441-large-.jpg

Start forth week:

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...462-large-.jpg

Start fifth week:

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/...048-large-.jpg


__________________


----------



## howak47 (Apr 10, 2010)

hell yea man looks great keep up the good work


----------



## stonesour (Apr 11, 2010)

Heres a little HD bud porn for you guys...If you watch it in 1080P its pretty amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-S7XRRw0yE


----------



## spindles (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice, I liked the tunes, that big girl's cola looks lovely 

Today is my last day before builders turn up and I have to go 100% stealth for a couple of weeks so I'll be pulling my box apart for last minute tweaks. I may well have to get some footage of my setup (and younger ladies) to match


----------



## stonesour (Apr 12, 2010)

Well i woke up yesterday to some burned fan leaves. I added in addition to my nute schedule fox farm grow big the last two feedings so im sure its nute burn. I would not recommend following their schedule and adding grow big unless showing signs of deficiency. I didnt flush because it was only two feedings so im just reverting back to my old feeding schedule that was working great: Fox farm big bloom, and tiger bloom according the the schedule on fox farm site for soil. Its on all the plants so im positive it was nute burn. No spots under the leaves so its not mites or fungus. My tap is usually around 7.5 ph level so i havent been checking because i never had a problem before. I did order a ph meter and will be here in a couple of days. The spots are rust colored spots on the top of the leaves. Its not fungus because i have great ventilation, and there is nothing on the underside of the leaves. Also the spots do not wipe off. I checked closely and there are no mites either. I will post pictures today at lunch when i get home. Any suggestions?

*-Edit- Here is a link to the pictures. I posted the thread in the nutrient section. *

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/321037-nute-burn-pics-included.html#post4026209


----------



## riddleme (Apr 12, 2010)

Subbed, want to see em get better


----------



## copenhagenfiend (Apr 12, 2010)

whew - what an awesome journal so far sub'd and rep+ also fingers crossed that switching back to the previous nutes solves your burn issue!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 13, 2010)

copenhagenfiend said:


> whew - what an awesome journal so far sub'd and rep+ also fingers crossed that switching back to the previous nutes solves your burn issue!


Thanks for the comment and yeah I hope things turn around. I followed the advice of the experienced and very intelligent riddleme and flushed this morning. Yeah im glad i did that because the first half of the flush per pot the water was yellow, not real yellow just a tint. Then half way through the flush the water runoff was clear. From now on each watering will be enough to produce plenty of runoff and not just to get the soil wet to avoid any salt build ups. My fault for not watering correctly. Thanks riddleme for the instructions. I didnt quite get the 36 gallons but around 30. All but 5 gallons were ph'ed to 6.5. Then I finished each pot with a gallon of 6.0 R/O flush. Which this flush was alot for my little plants. Now ill wait about 4-5 days and water again? or feed? Would it be good to get in the habbit to do a flush mid-flower for the heck of it even though from now on im going to ph every water and feeding? (still dont know how to ph the nutrient gallon, its still waayyyy low. Baking soda?)


----------



## stonesour (Apr 13, 2010)

Well here are some updated pictures of the leaves. Its hard telling if anything improved from this morning. Prob wont be able to tell for a couple of days. Here is what they looked like today. Sorry when i take pictures i take a ton. Trichomes are 60% cloudy and 40% clear.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 13, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Well here are some updated pictures of the leaves. Its hard telling if anything improved from this morning. Prob wont be able to tell for a couple of days. Here is what they looked like today. Sorry when i take pictures i take a ton. Trichomes are 60% cloudy and 40% clear.


Yeah can take 3 or 4 days to show signs of improvment, don't expect the damage to heal anytime soon, what your now looking for is the damage to stop and for any/all new growth to be healthy, these are the signs you've turned em back around

keep us posted


----------



## stonesour (Apr 13, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Yeah can take 3 or 4 days to show signs of improvment, don't expect the damage to heal anytime soon, what your now looking for is the damage to stop and for any/all new growth to be healthy, these are the signs you've turned em back around
> 
> keep us posted


Thats what i thought, but i figure i should take pictures so i can judge wether its getting better or worse. Im horrible at judging things like this.


----------



## howak47 (Apr 13, 2010)

lookin fucin great man  good pics keep it up +REP


----------



## stonesour (Apr 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> lookin fucin great man  good pics keep it up +REP


Thanks man, I think im getting things dialed in for my nirvana seed grow starting in july when i get back from vacation. Those will be bigger and better than these bag seed plants. But they have turned out pretty freaking good so far. Except my faulty watering and lack of ph testing....I learned from it though.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 14, 2010)

Got my digital soil PH tester today, it read 5.8 in most of the pots 6.0 in one pot. Think this meter is broken, it reads 6.5 out of the case, and suppose to read 7 (junk crap). Going to get a new and better one this afternoon. Plants dont show new signs of problems but the leaves that are effected are going downhill (slowly). Buds are still good to go though. Could it be that these plants are just getting close to harvest and most of the energy is going to bud production? I mean I got my 30x loupe today in the mail and i would say 70% of the trichomes are cloudy. Plus it is nearing the end of week 5 of flowering and nearing 8 weeks from seed. Should i just lay off the nutes anyways for the next couple of weeks? By the pictures what do you guys think I will yield from the three plants? Runt is still going to be behind anyways. (fourth plant)


----------



## stonesour (Apr 14, 2010)

New PH meter reads 6.8 but soil is drying out.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 14, 2010)

stonesour said:


> New PH meter reads 6.8 but soil is drying out.


give us some mre pics 

and if the soil is actually dry the leaves will start to droop, no droop = ok


----------



## stonesour (Apr 14, 2010)

riddleme said:


> give us some mre pics
> 
> and if the soil is actually dry the leaves will start to droop, no droop = ok


No not drooping but the soil is drying out some. Its still damp 2 inches down.

Here are some pictures, pretty crappy. Ill take some more tomorrow. The leaves do look like they are getting worse. I double tested the ph of the soil and its definatly between 6.3 and 6.7. I tested with two different meters. But no new spots just the ones that are there now are getting worse.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 15, 2010)

Well the other plants seem to be stable now. The biggest plant on the other hand is not stable. Existing leaves are getting worse each day. New spots are developing on some of the smaller leaves. Should I flush the big plant again? Need advice please. She definatly needs 2 more weeks left for sure, if not three.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 15, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Well the other plants seem to be stable now. The biggest plant on the other hand is not stable. Existing leaves are getting worse each day. New spots are developing on some of the smaller leaves. Should I flush the big plant again? Need advice please. She definatly needs 2 more weeks left for sure, if not three.


Looks like a Cal/Mag def do you have a Cal/Mag suppliment? If so give her a light feeding of Cal/Mag only (enough water to see slight runoff) been 2 days since the flush so your ok, then watch for a few more days

Not uncommon for Cal/Mag defs to show up in the last weeks (MJ loves it) seems to happen most often in FFOF from post I have read (I have had it as well)

next step would be to pull the root ball and check it

Glad to hear the others are puling out of it


----------



## stonesour (Apr 15, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Looks like a Cal/Mag def do you have a Cal/Mag suppliment? If so give her a light feeding of Cal/Mag only (enough water to see slight runoff) been 2 days since the flush so your ok, then watch for a few more days
> 
> Not uncommon for Cal/Mag defs to show up in the last weeks (MJ loves it) seems to happen most often in FFOF from post I have read (I have had it as well)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, no I dont have any Cal/Mag but I can go to my local flower shop and pick some up. You think I should give them all a light feeding or just the one big one that is not stable? Thanks for replying.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 15, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thanks, no I dont have any Cal/Mag but I can go to my local flower shop and pick some up. You think I should give them all a light feeding or just the one big one that is not stable? Thanks for replying.


Give em all a light feeding as is posible big one merely showing first (others could easily folow) no other nutes yet, wait 2 more days looking for damage to slow or stop then feed a light nute feeding (like 1/4 strength)


----------



## stonesour (Apr 15, 2010)

Big one was dry, watered with 5ml per gallon of cal/mag until it had a little run off, then foliar feed all of them with a good misting. Hope to see signs of improvement in the next couple of days.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 16, 2010)

Well here they are, in all their beauty. Except the couple of leaves. Let me know what you guys think. These things are FAT!!!! I am just amazed how fat these plants are, All the way down to the dirt there are buds. How much longer, 2-3 weeks? trichomes are 75% cloudy maybe 1% amber. Enjoy!!


----------



## riddleme (Apr 16, 2010)

looking good, glad we got em back


----------



## stonesour (Apr 16, 2010)

riddleme said:


> looking good, glad we got em back


Yeah thanks to you mostly. Should i jsut trim off those bad leaves or leave them? Maybe cut the decaying parts off?


----------



## riddleme (Apr 16, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Yeah thanks to you mostly. Should i jsut trim off those bad leaves or leave them? Maybe cut the decaying parts off?


 
Just let the plant drop em when it is done with em, is how I do it


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 16, 2010)

damn man they lookin FAT! they blew the fuck up!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 16, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn man they lookin FAT! they blew the fuck up!


Yeah im kinda concerned about how dense they are, I think buds can be too dense and cause rot and other things. I just hope that doesnt happen to these. They are very very dense. But I do keep the humidity around 30 during the day and up to 50 at night so I dont know.


----------



## 7shane6 (Apr 16, 2010)

sorry if u already been asked but what r the dimensions of ur box


----------



## stonesour (Apr 17, 2010)

7shane6 said:


> sorry if u already been asked but what r the dimensions of ur box


Inside dimensions are 28 x 33 x 47 tall


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2010)

they are truly fucking amazing mate


----------



## stonesour (Apr 17, 2010)

del66666 said:


> they are truly fucking amazing mate


How much longer you think del? Two more weeks?

Hey guys, you think it would be ok to sample a small bud? Its sixth week and im itching to see where they are. Trichomes are all cloudy and im wondering if thats the high I want. I do like the couchlock stone but I also love the head buzz a little more.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

Patience my friend..........let them go 2 more weeks for sure.
Go ahead and sample a bud, if you wish it won't hurt anything, but won't be to it's full potential yet.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 17, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Patience my friend..........let them go 2 more weeks for sure.
> Go ahead and sample a bud, if you wish it won't hurt anything, but won't be to it's full potential yet.


alright, wont sample... But DAMN, that shit is looking good. The leaves are slowly turning yellow and starting to die off. Is this normal? The spots are still there. I think they know their time is coming to an end soon. Trichomes are like 5% amber. When the trichomes start to turn amber do they shrink? Looks like they are shrinking when they turn amber.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

Ya it's perfectly normal for you leafs to start dropping around the 6th-7th week.
I wouldn't really worry about the spots now.....
I'm not too sure about the trich's shrinking.....I only check the trich's a couple times a grow....I just wait for the pistils to turn red/brown and start to receed back into the buds.



stonesour said:


> alright, wont sample... But DAMN, that shit is looking good. The leaves are slowly turning yellow and starting to die off. Is this normal? The spots are still there. I think they know their time is coming to an end soon. Trichomes are like 5% amber. When the trichomes start to turn amber do they shrink? Looks like they are shrinking when they turn amber.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 17, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Ya it's perfectly normal for you leafs to start dropping around the 6th-7th week.
> I wouldn't really worry about the spots now.....
> I'm not too sure about the trich's shrinking.....I only check the trich's a couple times a grow....I just wait for the pistils to turn red/brown and start to receed back into the buds.


You can really tell when they are ripening up just from the smell and look. I really want a good 60% head buzz 40% stone. Only around 20% of the pistils are orange/red.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

yea still a few weeks left for them to fatten up


----------



## stonesour (Apr 17, 2010)

Some more pics...


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

Man, you're gonna have some fat ass'd nugs man, those colas are gonna be HUGE!!!
Still got alot of fan leafs and greenery too. Nice work.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 17, 2010)

yeppers those are gonna be nice


----------



## stonesour (Apr 17, 2010)

riddleme said:


> yeppers those are gonna be nice


Thanks guys.. I want to post just one or two HD photos on here so bad...


----------



## 7shane6 (Apr 18, 2010)

how tall is she right now


----------



## del66666 (Apr 18, 2010)

stonesour said:


> How much longer you think del? Two more weeks?
> 
> Hey guys, you think it would be ok to sample a small bud? Its sixth week and im itching to see where they are. Trichomes are all cloudy and im wondering if thats the high I want. I do like the couchlock stone but I also love the head buzz a little more.


 
its never to early to try a bud, prob be bit trippy and buzzy at mo but as others say more weight the longer you wait ,i started trying my mystics from week 5 mate


----------



## stonesour (Apr 18, 2010)

Well more red hairs, 10% amber trichomes. Took a sample today, smallest bud possible. Going to dry it right and cure it for about two days and see where she is at.


----------



## mercedes1 (Apr 19, 2010)

stonesour are those male or female????


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2010)

mercedes1 said:


> stonesour are those male or female????


  all i can say is lol.......................


----------



## stonesour (Apr 19, 2010)

mercedes1 said:


> stonesour are those male or female????


Mercedes1 you have alot of learning to do. They are female.


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 19, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Inside dimensions are 28 x 33 x 47 tall


thats kinda personal lmao


----------



## stonesour (Apr 19, 2010)

7shane6 said:


> how tall is she right now


I have four plants. Tallest plant is around 27 inches tall. smallest is round 16 inches. Top colas are around 3-4 inches in diameter for all of them. Plenty of smoke for me and my brother in law until july when i get back from vacation.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 19, 2010)

sickstoner said:


> thats kinda personal lmao


Yeah you can say that alright...lol


----------



## stonesour (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it getting close or what? The plants just look like they are dying. Is that normal the last week/two weeks till harvest? Trichomes are definatly starting to turn amber on the biggest plant.

Been watering just plain water. Why are the sugar leaves turning purple for and spotting up? Patassium def? Should I even worry about it at this point?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2010)

looking good mate, they are just pulling everything out of the leaves, looks normal to me


----------



## hardroc (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL, yea man, it's all good, but you are right the plants are dying.....they're getting to the end of their life cycle, that's why the fan leafs start changing colors and dying, the plant is sucking all the nutes out that are stored in them.
I woudn't worry about any deff at this point, especialy since you're flushing.
Your sugar leafs change color with the nearing of the end, also cooler temps at night will do this as well, to turn an non purp to having purple leafs


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks awesome man loved the video post. Are you going to try to re harvest or just chop the whole thing?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 19, 2010)

baddfrog0221 said:


> Looks awesome man loved the video post. Are you going to try to re harvest or just chop the whole thing?


No, I got 17 more seeds of this perticular strain (The tallest plant). I just wanted to grow one and see how it was. Plus im leaving for vacation june 1 for three weeks..... Thanks for the comment!!


----------



## 7shane6 (Apr 19, 2010)

7shane6 said:


> how tall is she right now


Bump................................


----------



## stonesour (Apr 19, 2010)

7shane6 said:


> Bump................................


Tallest plant is 21 inches without pot, smallest is 12 inches without pot.


----------



## 7shane6 (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks man thats great they look a lot bigger i hope to grow some just ur size


----------



## stonesour (Apr 19, 2010)

Smoke report....

I Let the bud dry for two days naturally and smokable after the second rip off my bong and...

The high is great!!! but its lacking that relaxed feeling (and the long cure for the flavor...yuk) I need weed to relax after a hard day at work. Back is always aching and ankle is still jacked up from a car accident four years ago (and numerous surgeries) so the narcotic/relaxed stone is really great for that. But the head high im on right now from this big plant is amazing, well now that i think about it, yeah it has a little stone to it. I would say two days ago when this was picked it has about a 70% head buzz, and a 30% stone. Ill wait a tad bit longer for those trichomes and then sample again. I think im approaching that window of opportunity to harvest, yes early in the window but definatly approaching it....


----------



## stonesour (Apr 20, 2010)

What do you guys think? The top trichomes of this cola are 60% cloudy and 40% amber. The rest of the plant has 20% amber. Im thinking tomorrow morning for the chop of this one.... definatly next week on the others. Or does it need longer.... I just dont know.


----------



## aficionado (Apr 20, 2010)

Personally, it looks to me like it has a bit to go still. The calyxes do not look like they have begun to swell, and you still have a lot of chlorophyll in the leaves (darker green color and lots of leaves that have not dropped yet as part of the last phase of flowering), plus many of the hairs have yet to turn amber. If its pulled 'too' early, you typically will get a harsher taste from the leafy content and not much actual sinsemilla. Still smokable, but not ideal. Although I am not sure about how the CFL angle is affecting things - maybe the light is not intense enough to cause the swelling as compared to high output lights? The trichomes are the best way to tell maturity, but sometimes amber trichomes may have resulted from burns, etc. so I typically recommend looking at all the characteristicas to tell when to pull and take numerous samples to make the final decision. 

Good luck!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 20, 2010)

The Calyxes are FAT!! maybe you cant tell from that picture but they are really big. Yes the hairs are still not completely half red yet. Just the top of this plant and a couple of the side shoots are looking done. Trichomes are amber, dont think its from buring since i do have CFLs and not HID lights where that would be typical. Im the worst at judging things like this and the leaves are still green because I just gave it some cal/mag last week and have been watering with water since. Im not the type where i starve my plants at the last two weeks by flushing....


----------



## riddleme (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey looking at those pics I would say 2 more weeks, but it up to you and what kind of high you want


----------



## stonesour (Apr 20, 2010)

The spots are getting worse... will that matter? The whole plant looks like its going downhill or is it just ripening? As much as i read about harvesting and when the time is right, its quite confusing when doing it yourself.


----------



## aficionado (Apr 20, 2010)

Leaves will drop starting with the fan leaves and working down to the smaller leaf sets for the most part. It does this by the entire leaf gradually turning yellow (uniformly) and then falling off. Spots and necrosis are more in line with nutrient burns or in some sort of imbalance. This late into flowering, leaf damage or spots should not affect the plants' overall ability to coast to the finish line. I would recommend laying off on anything but a flushing agent/water and let her ripen for a bit. Try not to overdue anything and let nature take its course. I do agree with riddle though, I was thinking you had a couple more weeks based on the pics.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 20, 2010)

Well the plant is defintaly ripening, these pictures dont really show you what im looking at with my loupe and I think it nearing its time. I am looking for a 50/50 high so maybe next week? As for the other plants they are definatly two weeks away. Once question can nute burn, burn trichomes? Thats the only other reason I can think of that would turn them amber so soon.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont see any pics...are there supposed to be some?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 21, 2010)

Page 26 simply


----------



## stonesour (Apr 21, 2010)

End of week 6, start of week 7 12/12 from seed. Check out the trichomes, they are for sure some amber...


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Man. Looks amazing. That's a hell of a 12/12 from seed grow. I actually never put too much thought into that and shit, but just in the past two days, I've really been wanting to give it a try. Again, looks damn good.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, good to see someone else commenting on here. Yeah they far exceeded my expectations on a 12/12 seed grow. These girls are huge....


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, definitely. Your setup looks pristine, too. CFLs are really cool lights. My current girl is more or less indica dominant bagseed, too. Very fun times. If I had expectations for this grow, those girls would've surely topped them, as well.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 21, 2010)

well I did run into some ph and over nute problems but hey, always next time...LOL. This should give me some smoke for a while though...


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Man. Hell yeah. What're you estimating for your yield with these babies?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont really know. An ounce per plant? maybe 3 ounces? Im not counting the runt... the one that looks far from done.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha, yeah. Dammit, though. That's good. I'm still gonna veg longer with my baby right now and I'll be shooting for a half ounce or more..


----------



## stonesour (Apr 21, 2010)

These were free seeds from a friend here in town, turned out alright. When i get back from vacation im growing some of the nirvana seeds i ordered last month, and those wont be 12/12 from seed grows. I cant wait for that. Shit im so stoned right now. I took a sample i think sunday and let it dry out naturally and smoked a bong hit from it 10 mintues ago...LOL. I have to leave june 1 for a month so Im hoping these plants are ready by the end of the month so I can get dryed and cured by june 1...


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I think you should be good and everything by then. That's cool, though. Nice 'n' tasty, I would assume? Probably makes you anticipate the final product even more.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 23, 2010)

For sure, I hope they amber up by the end of the month. The high is 70 percent in the head and 30 percent in the body. Would love to have a 50/50 mix but yes, i am itching to see what the final product is going to be like. Took another small sample from one of the other Indica dom. plants. Going to quick dry it tonight and see what its like. So far I have just sampled the big plant which is definatly a hybrid.


----------



## micro.grower (Apr 23, 2010)

fucking sweet ass grow... been reading this forum for two days now... i wonder if you would have just grown out one plant and vegged it a lil bit... topped and lst'ed how much of a yeild diffrence there would be... looks good and i have nothing negative to say about it... awesome and good luck growing...


----------



## stonesour (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks alot man. Yeah the only reason i went with 12/12 from seed is to get a quick harvest in before june 1 and i started feb 20th. Next grow will be one super skunk and one white widow fem seeds from nirvana. Planning on vegging for 2-3 weeks then LST for maximum exposure. There might only be room for one, so I will have to see how it goes. Thanks for stopping by and the comment!!!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 23, 2010)

Smoke report #2, 

Holy shit batman!!! I snipped a small bud off plant number 2 yesterday and quick dryed it. Smoked a bong (2 hits) and now 7-8 minutes later im rip-roaring high. I dont know how to describe it really. So freaking high i almost feel like im in a wakeful state of dreaming. If that makes sense. Like everything just changed on a phycological level (knowing im high though). Plus my toes are tingling a little. Hey got a question for you guys, This obvious indica dom is not quite the couchlock that i want but i really, really, really like the high should i harvest? I mean this Indica might be a week away from harvest but this high is rediculous. I know its indica, but its like a cerebral sativa soaring high.... Gotta shower...bbl....


----------



## hardroc (Apr 23, 2010)

Chop 'em whenever ya feel the time is right, just chop 1 and let the others grow


----------



## stonesour (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, after being high off the sample number 2 for a half hour, the best i can describe it is: take an obvious inda stone and take off the down of the stone and put a soaring high in front.... Im really diggin it.

sample number 1 was ok but still a little weak.


----------



## aficionado (Apr 23, 2010)

Harvest times are all relative. If you are happy with the look, smell, effects and the size - harvest away. You can do no worse than what you have now, so enjoy the fruits of your labor! Or even better - harvest some now, then some later and see which you like best. Experimentation is always fun at this stage.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 23, 2010)

Look at these....


----------



## stonesour (Apr 23, 2010)

And this baby....


----------



## stonesour (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are some more pictures....LOL. I love taking pictures. Even runt struttin her stuff....


----------



## stonesour (Apr 24, 2010)

Some more HD video for you. Some guy told me in another thread that he doesnt think i have any buds yet.....and this was on RIU. 

Oh yeah, the video is still processing so give it some time for youtube to format it right to HD. You can watch it now but it sucks. I would just wait until youtube is done on their end to watch it. It says video still processing on the top of the screen in a green bar. Enjoy!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78tC14JyxM4http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RweW-toUliM


----------



## hardroc (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks good man, 
Just a couple suggestions,
You should have your cfl's closer if possible
next grow you should get some reflectors, you get more light off the sides of cfls than you do the tops.
That way you could use less lights and get the same or a little better results.
Looking sweet still man


----------



## stonesour (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, ill definatly try that next run. They looking like two more weeks to you?


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking Good SS!

When ya gonna chop' em?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 24, 2010)

Im thinking next week. Sampled 2 out of the four so far and like what i have, just need to wait it out another week.


----------



## Am I Norml (Apr 25, 2010)

well my friend Ive been gone for a while (these medical problems are really pissin me off ) but im back and back on the build because of life kicking me in the ass im slowly getting my new box together
still going with the 4 x 4 x 4 configuration but instead of building on the 2 x 4 x 4 veg area i found a pretty cool pre built cabinet that was 1 x 3.5 x 3 so im going to modify it for my babies ill be getting together some build specs and some material specs in a few days and probably be firing it up again soon so ill have to post for ya where you can watch it all jump off 
im pretty excited for this one and i cant wait to break out the Super Skunk again and give this thing a real workout 
well that is all for now got to go catch some zzzzzzz and then call the DR. in the morning so peace bro and keep em Green


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I would go 2 weeks but I like couchlock, so I think your right to chop within the next week if your going for more head high


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 25, 2010)

Holy shit, Man. Like a lot of people are saying, maybe wait, but I'd say when you wanna chop, it's time. Experiment with it and shit, but that's way awesome that your product's already loading you up. So, an indica dominant and not quite the slow, relaxed high as you want? Hmm...If it is anything the way you say it is, I'd be happy. =) Haha, but again, great work, Man. Still following ya on this one.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah im waiting. maybe the 6th of may now....


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 25, 2010)

checked out ur vid of ur girls...lookin lovely man!


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 25, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Yeah im waiting. maybe the 6th of may now....


Hell yeah, Stone! Way early and everything. You'll be good by June. Nice 'n' cured and everything. Gonna be some good smoke!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 25, 2010)

I uploaded the video again because the first one was not HD, this was is so give it some time to process through youtube.

I hope im cured and done buy the first week of june, because nobody will be around to burb the jars for a month until i get back in july.....


----------



## stonesour (Apr 25, 2010)

Am I Norml said:


> well my friend Ive been gone for a while (these medical problems are really pissin me off ) but im back and back on the build because of life kicking me in the ass im slowly getting my new box together
> still going with the 4 x 4 x 4 configuration but instead of building on the 2 x 4 x 4 veg area i found a pretty cool pre built cabinet that was 1 x 3.5 x 3 so im going to modify it for my babies ill be getting together some build specs and some material specs in a few days and probably be firing it up again soon so ill have to post for ya where you can watch it all jump off
> im pretty excited for this one and i cant wait to break out the Super Skunk again and give this thing a real workout
> well that is all for now got to go catch some zzzzzzz and then call the DR. in the morning so peace bro and keep em Green


Hey Norml, hope everything is ok....Hate to hear where a fellow grower is having probs. Let us know for sure when you start your grow journal!!!


----------



## Am I Norml (Apr 26, 2010)

well stone im back again ... been working on my little grow-box and just watching life pass by through the fog rollin off my pipe ...when your a old fucker like me you just take that medical crap with a grain of salt besides when i die im gonna be cremated and have my ashes mixed in a 50 gallon pot my little brother is gonna use to grow a outdoor plant in then on the one year anniversary of my death all my friends and family are gonna gather around and smoke me .... its all good man ....its all about the plants man .... they are better therapy and relaxation than any hobby Ive ever had ... im probably rambling on like a retard but im stoned as hell and feeling good so ill try not to make it too boring lol ... got my cabinet in and rigging the electric on it so i can get some babies going and working on the box some more it looks a little funny how it is right now but i overlapped the cabinet with the box to hide the connections for the electric so i can run them right down into the main box with no wires showing .... still smoking off and on on Girlz-Gone-Wild she is a heady crazy smoking girl im telling ya....very trippy weed so im rationing it out to subsidize the garbage they call good dope around here ... chomping at the bit and cant wait to get my own stock going again as you can tell ...
well i messed around and wrote a damn book but its all good 
talk at ya again soon and maybe be a little more coherent next time lol
peace bro !!


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn, I'm stoked, Man! I can only imagine how you feel! I'm about to post new pictures of my girl. Good job, Man!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks man. Too bad I don't have anyone to smoke with....I guess all to myself.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 26, 2010)

im sure ull get some company to come through and toke with u


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 27, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thanks man. Too bad I don't have anyone to smoke with....I guess all to myself.


I'd toke the fuck up with my buddy Stone, haha. Serious shit.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 27, 2010)

Haha, yeah anytime your in town...lol


----------



## stonesour (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually just sampled plant number 3. Smoke is very different. It's the plant that has purple hairs coming out. The high is 50/50, actually really pleasant high. Not too much in the head but also not too much in the body. After taste is defiantly citrus or fruity. The smell when picked is not very strong. The only plant that I haven't sampled is runt and I'm not going to. I will post pictures tomorrow since it will be eight weeks. They sure are looking done....


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 27, 2010)

and all of there were bagseed correct?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> and all of there were bagseed correct?


Kind of. I bought a bag of dank and my buddy threw in some random seeds he said were from some local grower. He didnt tell me until like 2 weeks later that he did that. I was just assuming that they came from the bag I bought. So they are prob some hybrid that he created. Anyways he gave me 14 more seeds like a couple weeks ago so if they turn out alright I at least can grow a mother out of one of those seeds.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

Let me know what you guys think... Im ready for these bitches to come down.


----------



## Am I Norml (Apr 28, 2010)

what are the tricomes looking like so far....if you got 60% man id chop em like a lumberjack


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

I would say 45-50%. All the sugar leaves are 50%+ but the trichomes on the inner caylx are still hanging around 40% amber. The rest of the caylx are cloudy, turning slightly tinted. Keep in mind guys I do have my 3000K filter on my camera for those shots.... So yeah the pictures are way less orange than in real life. I will take a couple of pictures at lunch today without my filter on.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

stonesour said:


> I would say 45-50%. All the sugar leaves are 50%+ but the trichomes on the inner caylx are still hanging around 40% amber. The rest of the caylx are cloudy, turning slightly tinted. Keep in mind guys I do have my 3000K filter on my camera for those shots.... So yeah the pictures are way less orange than in real life. I will take a couple of pictures at lunch today without my filter on.


Bravo, Stone. I'd say maybe for maximum dankness, give 'em another say, 4-7 days. That's just my opinion. They're pretty much ready, though!!! Can't wait to see what your yield is. What an awesome grow and just 8 weeks in. Multiple thumbs up, Man!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks silents, positive feedback like yours is really lacking on this board for sure. We need more people like you on rollitup. Nothing but a bunch of old crabby guys on here stuck in their ways...lol


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

No problem, Stone. I just love the wonderful world of growing and everything I see and especially with good techniques and outcomes really make my mouth water. Your girls look fuckin' great. Gotta give 'em praise. But yeah, I hear you there. Bunch of dudes are dicks on here and don't wanna listen or just wanna critique half the time. I percieve the site as a real learning experience and place for stoners to unite and share their ways of growing with each other!


----------



## Wondering Star (Apr 28, 2010)

hey mate i just got posted this link from someone who recommends your journal for lovers of 12/12 from seed. I am certainly a lover of this method, but not yet a practitioner of it. Well, I have started a grow of 12/12, pics here

I have a super lemon haze bean, will be starting that in the next couple of days too, that's gonna be 12/12 too. Hope you don;t mind a couple of questions...

Yours took what 8 weeks from start to finish? What size pots did you use, and did you try to stretch the plants at all, or just grow them as you would a normal grow?

Oh and one last thing, what was your final yield? You don;t have to kiss and tell, but everyone loves a show-off xD


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I havet harvested yet. But more than likely be this weekend. I am using 2 gallon square pots. it was eight weeks of flower and 10 weeks total from seed to now. I will definatly let you know what the yield will be and be checking out your grow as well. I am going to write down and exact grow journal in a pdf so everyone can replicate this as close as possible. Dont know if it will help but its for me as well, I definatly want to write everything down so I dont forget anything!!. With what kind of yield im going to get, I definatly want to replicate this as much as possible....uhhh tough typing right now, smoked sample #3 and..fucked up!!! lol. Thanks for stoppin by!!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

Like I said here are some more pictures WITHOUT the 3000k filter. Big difference now huh???


----------



## Wondering Star (Apr 28, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Well, I havet harvested yet. But more than likely be this weekend. I am using 2 gallon square pots. it was eight weeks of flower and 10 weeks total from seed to now. I will definatly let you know what the yield will be and be checking out your grow as well. I am going to write down and exact grow journal in a pdf so everyone can replicate this as close as possible. Dont know if it will help but its for me as well, I definatly want to write everything down so I dont forget anything!!. With what kind of yield im going to get, I definatly want to replicate this as much as possible....uhhh tough typing right now, smoked sample #3 and..fucked up!!! lol. Thanks for stoppin by!!


Ok well writing stuff down is a great idea, my first ever grow went great cos i had instructions from the grow shop... then I forgot everything by the time i got started on the second lot... failed 2 crops through overwatering... many seeds died. 

Yeh ok so 10 weeks in total, but it was all 12/12 from seed yeh? fuck sorry if that's a stupid question, it's quite clear it is 12/12 from seed


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Holy shit, Stone! I can see a difference, but either way, they look fuckin' amazing! I didn't complain from the beginning. Shit man, I'm so stoked for the harvest of these plants, I feel like they're my own!! Haha. I stop by this journal more than any other forum, Dude. Such a fucking awesome grow.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

P.S.-Picture number three looks sooooo dank. Fuckin' bombness.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thanks silents, positive feedback like yours is really lacking on this board for sure. We need more people like you on rollitup. Nothing but a bunch of old crabby guys on here stuck in their ways...lol


Hey, I'm not crabby,,,,,old yes,,,,set in my ways yes,,,,,but not crabby


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

I like picture number six. The close up of that bud..man it looks so freaking good. Stinks like a mother...lol


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Hey, I'm not crabby,,,,,old yes,,,,set in my ways yes,,,,,but not crabby


Haha, yeah but you worked it out though riddleme. You might be one of the only ones on here that actually helps. I was talking about all the other old cranky guys on here...lol


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hahaha, yeah, we had no idea how old you were, Man. =) But yeah, after looking again, number 6 looks sick!!! Dude, your colas are so fat and dense. I envy the. Hahaha.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 28, 2010)

silentscornmd45 said:


> Hahaha, yeah, we had no idea how old you were, Man. =) But yeah, after looking again, number 6 looks sick!!! Dude, your colas are so fat and dense. I envy the. Hahaha.


I'm 53, have 5 kids and 3 grandkids,,,,,,,,,,,but I'm not crabby LOL

my youngest just started college


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

riddleme said:


> I'm 53, have 5 kids and 3 grandkids,,,,,,,,,,,but I'm not crabby LOL
> 
> my youngest just started college


Well, then, no worries!! Hahaha. I'm 19 have zero kids, but 7 nieces and nephews! My sister just recently figured out how to keep her legs closed, I guess...Hahahaha. Oh, and I'm not crabby.. =P


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

so what do you guys think? another week? this weekend? I hate making decisions.....my wife hates that about me...LOL


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hahaha, I've heard that one before. I'd say narrow it down to Saturday or Sunday. =P


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

gotta go smoke another bong...brb


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Same here. I should be back after a bit, but if not, tomorrow. I need to get blazed. Got some cheese to pack. Actually a lot more appetizing than it sounds for bud. =P


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

did you guys watch that vid i made last week? man im toking on that back left plant (sample 3) and that shit is soo freaking dank. Just smoked a bong of what was left and damn!!!! haha.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Stonesour4200#p/a/u/0/78tC14JyxM4


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

haha, check out these jar labels....am i going too far?


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 28, 2010)

I watched the video. Hell yeahhh!!! And nah, Man. That's so fuckin' sick. Haha, you must definitely be super fuckin' stoked with this grow!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

I am, i am writing a pdf journal in extreme detail so i dont forget anything. That way i can try and replicate this with my super skunk and white widow plants im planning this july...cant wait for those.


----------



## SmotPoker4Life (Apr 28, 2010)

What's up new to the forums.. was reading up on your project.. Pretty sweet.. its cool that people chip in knowledgeable information. I learned a few things that i was curious about in the process looking forward to seeing the final pics.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 28, 2010)

Well the only thing I can say is if you feel to chop then chop away, if they've been in for 8 weeks since sex'd, then give'r


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey SS how are they doing?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

well I decided to chop this saturday. That will make it 3 days shy of nine weeks of flower 11 weeks total. That way it will give me more of a couch lock type high. It might be sooner. This is the week window everyone talks about and im really, really diggin the high I get right now. I could chop now and get 50/50 high or chop saturday and get more of the couch lock. Either way I win. How about you leafy, you should be coming up soon too right?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 28, 2010)

SmotPoker4Life said:


> What's up new to the forums.. was reading up on your project.. Pretty sweet.. its cool that people chip in knowledgeable information. I learned a few things that i was curious about in the process looking forward to seeing the final pics.


 
Cool!!! Welcome to the forums and if there is anything you need to know, I will help you out as much as I can.


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Apr 28, 2010)

CHOP'EM SS! If you want a good headbanger that bleeds into a couch lock......those are ready!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 28, 2010)

i think you should wait until sat to chop her...buds might plump up in that time!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2010)

hello mate, took a look at the video, looking really top stuff, they are ok to smoke but really could do with more time, all i can say is every extra day will help, the hairs really should be 80 percent brown and pulling back into the bud as the bud fills and pushes out. i pull mine between 4-10 weeks depending if i need a smoke. really fine job mate.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome, Stone. Saturday it is, then! I'm seriously so excited! Gonna get blazzeddd!!!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 29, 2010)

Quick dried smallest bud at the bottom of biggest plant, and for sure without a doubt will be this saturday. This high is right where I want it...knock you on your ass. At least this plant is for sure done. The others might end up being a little longer.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 30, 2010)

congrats! u gonna chop her on sat still>?


----------



## Am I Norml (Apr 30, 2010)

give them 24 hours of complete darkness before you chop and then cut them in the morning when you you turn the lights on on chop day after about 4 hours of light and it will push the remaining resin into the buds plumping them big ... careful tho or you will be seeing purple elephants smoking too much of that shit


----------



## stonesour (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha, my little fatty plant got posted on high times website as pix of the crop for 4-19-2010. Posted on 4/20!!!! Check it out!!!! Its the one picture from my avatar...LMAO!!!

http://hightimes.com/gallery/ht_admin/6372/7079


----------



## hardroc (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL nice, so what do you do, just send them pix? Do they get put in the mag?


----------



## stonesour (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah just submit it and they pick from the best shots. I guess its up to them what pictures go into the magazine.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 30, 2010)

That's awesome, congrats man


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 30, 2010)

yeh that is pretty cool, congrats!


----------



## stonesour (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah, I was pretty surprised.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, that's sick, Dude. I don't see why not, though, you know? Just crisp and good lookin' pictures.


----------



## stonesour (Apr 30, 2010)

from the webcam in the box:


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 30, 2010)

stonesour said:


> from the webcam in the box:


Fuckin' enormous ass colas!!!!!!! Can I  them?


----------



## SimplyBaked (Apr 30, 2010)

yeh those are enormous for cfl's


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Apr 30, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> yeh those are enormous for cfl's


Well, look at his grow box, haha. I'd get fried if I sat in that thing!!! Hahaha. Stone's grow holds very, very true the statement, 'more light=more bud.'


----------



## stonesour (May 1, 2010)

Its true. Every time I stick my fat head in that box, I feel like im getting sunburned. No shit. CFLs can and will grow huge ass buds if there is enough light, this should settle that debate once and for all.


----------



## stonesour (May 1, 2010)

shit, one of my plants has seeds growing at the top. Further investigation finds one male flower on the same plant. Should she be harvested?


----------



## micro.grower (May 1, 2010)

i think its to late into your grow to matter if ya get a lil pollen sprinkled here are there... i wanna say it takes a seconds for the seeds to mature... almost like the flowers...


----------



## stonesour (May 1, 2010)

well they are about to come down right now anyways... im preping everything as we speak.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 1, 2010)

cant wait to see the pics! congrats


----------



## silentscornmd45 (May 1, 2010)

stonesour said:


> well they are about to come down right now anyways... im preping everything as we speak.


I wouldn't even trip, Dude. I like the way you said that, though. Haha, 'further investigation finds one male flower on the same plant. Just a very rare male flower. I wouldn't even consider that hermie, really, but I guess, kind of. I'm sooo stoked, Dude!!! Handle that shit!!! I can't fuckin' wait for the harvest pictures!!! Congrats X a bunch, Stone. Welllllllll done. I salute you! =)


----------



## stonesour (May 1, 2010)

Here they are right before the havest and after hanging in the very box that grew them. Light are unplugged, A/C is unplugged and the only thing going is my vent. Each passive intake at the bottom is reading about 300 feet per minute air flow through each one. my box is 5 cubic feet. My question is will that be too much? Will they dry to quickly? The exhaust fan is venting out of my roof. Also the vent is on a variable speed control that can be adjusted. Max is 500 FPM through two 4" intake holes. Someone help me out here.... I can turn it up or down. Also video will be up tonight that i took right before the harvest. Thanks guys, this cfl grow turned out way bigger than expected.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (May 1, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Here they are right before the havest and after hanging in the very box that grew them. Light are unplugged, A/C is unplugged and the only thing going is my vent. Each passive intake at the bottom is reading about 300 feet per minute air flow through each one. my box is 5 cubic feet. My question is will that be too much? Will they dry to quickly? The exhaust fan is venting out of my roof. Also the vent is on a variable speed control that can be adjusted. Max is 500 FPM through two 4" intake holes. Someone help me out here.... I can turn it up or down. Also video will be up tonight that i took right before the harvest. Thanks guys, this cfl grow turned out way bigger than expected.


Goddammit, Man!!! Sooo awesome!!! What a yield, Man. Can't wait for the dry weight. I would think that might dry them a bit quick, though. Maybe a very, very low circulation. I've heard of people just leaving them in a drawer or a closet which basically wouldn't contain much air flow, you know? Not too positive on this, though. Might wanna get another opinion to be safe. Again, congrats, Man. =) Still following ya on the results and everything! This had to have been the best grow I've followed. So much fun. And my girl can start flowering and taking off as soon as I want her to. Still gonna go a bit longer on the veg, but I'm sooo stoked for this one! Here back from you soon, Dude.


----------



## stonesour (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for following, let me know if you start a journal.... I will definatly follow without a doubt. I do need some insight on this air flow though. Maybe I will just turn it down a little. Dont want mold though.


----------



## silentscornmd45 (May 1, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thanks for following, let me know if you start a journal.... I will definatly follow without a doubt. I do need some insight on this air flow though. Maybe I will just turn it down a little. Dont want mold though.


Yeah, mold is never an option. I'll let you know, though. For now, I think I'm gonna keep just posting pictures and threads here and there. Definitely with the next grow, though. It'll be 12/12 from seed, probably. I think if you have any circulation at all, you should be fine, though. Maybe check how they feel overnight and that can give you a rough estimation as whether to turn it up or down.


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2010)

not really sure it matters as long as you dont use to much hi temps to dry it, i use a 4 inch inline fan and it only takes 3 days ish depending on size of bud . the good times are here then mate, ive got 2 12-12 from seed with some big fat heads at the mo


----------



## stonesour (May 1, 2010)

My freaking fingers are permanently sticky....lol. Vid will be up in a few minutes. Its HD so check back in like an hour or so.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmc1qSC7V_0


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 2, 2010)

wow! man they look delicious! nice ass buds and they are fat!!!! dried weight should be surprising!


----------



## hardroc (May 2, 2010)

I belive that as long as there's white pistils still sticking up, they can be pollinated, I could be wrong.....
If you like the smoke off the testers then give 'er


----------



## silentscornmd45 (May 2, 2010)

Good video, Stone. Still can't wait for them to be dry. That final weight is gonna be sick!


----------



## Am I Norml (May 3, 2010)

here is one of the ways i dry Budd...i call it *curing on the vine*... what i do i instead of a 20 on 4 off schedule for the lights i flip it for the fans and i put the fans on a 4 on 20 off timer it allows the moisture to be sucked out of the box but also allows time for the plants to push out the moisture to the outer portions of the Budd also allows you to not have to worry about fan speeds also 
it starts the fermentation of the sugars nicely and also allows for a much safer cure as far as mold and mildew prevention and gives the smoke a almost cured taste even before you begin your curing process 

give it a try it works good just takes about a day longer to get it where it needs to be


----------



## stonesour (May 3, 2010)

Well, its day two and temperature does not go above 72 and humidity is at a steady 52%. I would like the humidity to drop but because they are in the grow box, its kinda unavoidable right now that they are fresh. Outside the box temps are 75 and 42% humidity. I should start to see a decrease in humidity as the days go by and that will be my indicator to start checking for dryness. When i first placed the fresh cut buds in the box, humidity was around 55% which was the max, that lasted for about 18 hours then started to drop. Checked them today and they are looking fucking awsome....still stinking like the day they were cut too which is a surprise. The ventilation is going 24/7. Air in the box is being exchanged roughly 3 times an hour right now so I hope mold and mildew doesnt become a problem. The top colas are so dense and big, Im really trying my best to keep mold and mildew at bay. I cant really cut the buds off the main colas because there wont be any way to hang them. Shit I have quickly found out drying bud is just as critical as growing it. I thought, shit its done....no more work. I was wrong...LOL.

Also, looking at the main colas, they look darker. Not like mold or anything, just a tint darker. Is that from the drying process? Ill post pictures tonight.


----------



## Johan (May 3, 2010)

good idea with the CFLs on the top with the blue and red spectrum


----------



## stonesour (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, the blue I believe helped with the density of the buds. I may be wrong, but I have buds that got to 4 inches in diameter or bigger.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 3, 2010)

been waiting to see these pics, how you feeling about everything overall?


----------



## stonesour (May 3, 2010)

Ok so its been 2 in half days. Drying nice and slow... Tiny buds are dry enough to sample. Here are a few pictures of the top colas of the four plants. Runt was immature but hey, she needed to come down. I know i still need to manicure, I just clipped off the biggest leaves when I harvested. Also I included pictures of my canisters, labeled and ready to store. My cannibis cup that will be filled for a glory shot, and my bong packed with a sample that I just smoked...and yep...Im stoned!!!!


----------



## riddleme (May 3, 2010)

great job stone, looking awesome!


----------



## Am I Norml (May 4, 2010)

great job SS lookin good man !!


----------



## hardroc (May 4, 2010)

yea yea, nice buds.
I'll give ya rep if it'll let me


----------



## stonesour (May 4, 2010)

haha, its cool if it doesnt. So when do I jar them? when the stems snap? when they are crispy on the outside? They definatly have lost some weight since yesterday.


----------



## hardroc (May 4, 2010)

Yea, shit sorry gotta spread some more around...........
What I do is, I sweat them, so they don't get too dry too fast.
I put them on a screen for 2 days, put them in jars for 4-5 hours, put them back on the screen when wet again, when they start to get a little crispy on the outside, I put 'em back in the jars and for 4-5 more hours, until wet again, it'll start taking longer for the buds to start getting wet in the jars the more you do this. Then repeat the process for around 5 days, then leave 'em out all day on the screen and then bottle them and burp once a day, for a week then leave them to cure, but still check on them every once and awhile to burp and make sure there's no mold starting.
There's so many ways to dry, you just gotta find out which way you like your buds cured. 
I find I like this way the best. It doesn't dry out your bud too quick, so you don't get that harsh taste.
Just do a little experiment, try drying some of your buds different ways and choose which 1 you like the best.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 4, 2010)

buds are lookin gorgeous! A good indicator when to start curing, is when u try to bend the stem and it snaps, i would personally at least let them dry for abour 5-7 days


----------



## stonesour (May 4, 2010)

yeah thats what i was thinking, prob this weekend start final trim and store.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 4, 2010)

+rep on the harvest if it lets me  Im sure your gonna have some nicely cured buds! Were you planning on making hash from the trimmings? you should!


----------



## stonesour (May 4, 2010)

Yeah I was going to look into it, dont know if there is an easy way of making hash from trimmings or not.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 4, 2010)

yeh there is just look on youtube, thas how i learned honestly!


----------



## stonesour (May 4, 2010)

Just wanted to drop in and say thanks to everyone...really. I mean this bud I just smoked is prob the best weed I have ever smoked and I owe it to everyone here. All the help and pointers you get off boards like these, is why this internet was created. I am a very anti-social in real life, anxious, add, all the above, and this is all fixed by smoking a little weed. At least it is for me. So even though I dont know you guys in real life, your my friends here for sure!!!!

Love you bitches!!!


----------



## silentscornmd45 (May 5, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say thanks to everyone...really. I mean this bud I just smoked is prob the best weed I have ever smoked and I owe it to everyone here. All the help and pointers you get off boards like these, is why this internet was created. I am a very anti-social in real life, anxious, add, all the above, and this is all fixed by smoking a little weed. At least it is for me. So even though I dont know you guys in real life, your my friends here for sure!!!!
> 
> Love you bitches!!!


Hell yeah, Stone! You're exactly right. I love the friendly boards. Lightbulbs going off everywhere. Congrats on the herb, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 5, 2010)

no prob man, congrats on the grow im sure its bomb ass smoke! If you ever decide to make hash, put up a couple pics of the final product! remember, dont let those trimmings go to waste!


----------



## stonesour (May 5, 2010)

Two of the plants (two plants by the door) are defiantly couch lock... The biggest plant will put you in one place for at least two hours. Very stoned. The other two plants are 50/50. Runt turned out freaking amazing, prob my best smoke so far, great taste and great high. Tomorrow will be five days, the smallest buds are close to being stored, but all the colas still have a little weight to them. Should I wait for everything to dry and jar all of it at once? or can I do it in sections? I would prefer to jar it all at once. I'm just rambling....


----------



## Am I Norml (May 6, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Two of the plants (two plants by the door) are defiantly couch lock... The biggest plant will put you in one place for at least two hours. Very stoned. The other two plants are 50/50. Runt turned out freaking amazing, prob my best smoke so far, great taste and great high. Tomorrow will be five days, the smallest buds are close to being stored, but all the colas still have a little weight to them. Should I wait for everything to dry and jar all of it at once? or can I do it in sections? I would prefer to jar it all at once. I'm just rambling....


jar it all at once otherwise it will be like curing 2 different crops instead of one


----------



## hardroc (May 6, 2010)

if you put the wet bud in with the dry bud, it'll make your dry bud wet again..........


----------



## stonesour (May 7, 2010)

Well 6 1/2 days are done and half the stems were cracking. Decided to jar today and start in 4 hours intervals until sunday and then crack them 3 times a day until desired dryness then into storage for a month. Of course ill have to fill my hitter box for vacation next month... Oh and just picked up a Phire bong today that has two water chambers...Its my favorite way to smoke now. I took one big bong hit, there wasnt a whole lot of smoke and it wasnt harsh at all..so I took another hit, same thing, not harse, not a whole lot of smoke but the buds burned well. 10 minutes later im higher than I have been in a LONG time. I am definatly not use to this weed or this new bong but I guess flushing really makes a big difference, none of these plants are harsh at all. Didnt measure the weight so I have no Idea what they all weight, but if i was to guess it would be definatly be 4 ounces or more the buds are tight and sticky. Enjoy the pictures. This will be the end of this journl and my new one will be super skunk and white widow from nirvana in 4 weeks. Thanks for everyone who followed and gave me advice!!!


----------



## g00sEgg (May 8, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Well 6 1/2 days are done and half the stems were cracking. Decided to jar today and start in 4 hours intervals until sunday and then crack them 3 times a day until desired dryness then into storage for a month. Of course ill have to fill my hitter box for vacation next month... Oh and just picked up a Phire bong today that has two water chambers...Its my favorite way to smoke now. I took one big bong hit, there wasnt a whole lot of smoke and it wasnt harsh at all..so I took another hit, same thing, not harse, not a whole lot of smoke but the buds burned well. 10 minutes later im higher than I have been in a LONG time. I am definatly not use to this weed or this new bong but I guess flushing really makes a big difference, none of these plants are harsh at all. Didnt measure the weight so I have no Idea what they all weight, but if i was to guess it would be definatly be 4 ounces or more the buds are tight and sticky. Enjoy the pictures. This will be the end of this journl and my new one will be super skunk and white widow from nirvana in 4 weeks. Thanks for everyone who followed and gave me advice!!!


Nice, buddy! Looks like you got some fire.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 8, 2010)

man thats lookin real good, im sure ur a happy camper! nice piece too, how much did you spend on it?


----------



## stonesour (May 8, 2010)

175, I know its high priced but we only have one shop in town. Also he threw in a 25 dollar hitter box and rod. I guess to make me feel better. But at the same time, I really enjoy smoking this bong. Its prob the best bong I have ever smoked out of.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 9, 2010)

i def wouldnt say 175 is a lot lol I have friends who are glass collectors and they spend at least $3000 every 2 weeks on pieces. Thats a good price you got yours for 
are you still looking into making some hash?


----------



## silentscornmd45 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome, Stone. I personally would've taken a bit more leaf off there, but it's all about preference. Awesome looking smoke. Great job, Dude.


----------



## stonesour (May 9, 2010)

Yeah i prob should have taken more leaf off. This is my first harvest in over 12 years....lol. Next time ill get in there pretty close. Those little leaves have some major trichomes on them though. I gave all my trim to my brother in law and he is going to dry hop it when he brews next time. Going to be some knock out beer... Also he is going to make some butter too.

you guys smoke every day? Its hard not to go and smoke a bong. Last night around midnight I smoked a little nug and got really fucked up. Like so stoned i couldnt fall asleep all night long. Also had a little anxiety from it too. That made me feel like I dont really want to smoke today but itching to go smoke a little bong. It really helps my anxiety except when i smoke too much.... what do you guys think?


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 9, 2010)

sounds like the perfect medicine to my problems! I smoke about everyday, not too much anymore like I used to but i still smoke everyday...if nething ill load up a bowl and that'll be all. I tend to smoke more when im socially active, but if im just chillin at home i wouldnt get blazed..just high


----------



## stonesour (May 9, 2010)

got a new video up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KsO-sdNooU


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 9, 2010)

checked it out, good job! when you gonna start the next? lol and can you help me design a box?


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2010)

you need strawberry cough, its supposed to be used to stopi anxiety


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

Nice vid man, did you keep all those leafs on for making hash or you just didn't feel like trimming?


----------



## stonesour (May 10, 2010)

Well I have been trimming them as I smoke. I probably should have trimmed it all at once. 

Simply, just let me know when your ready to build and I can help give you some pointers.


----------



## SimplyBaked (May 10, 2010)

ok, ill be ready SOON! very soon, I was going to do it this week but I have fam coming to visit so ill end up doing it next week


----------



## stonesour (May 10, 2010)

cool, let me know. 

on another note, found mold growing on 4 small buds. All jars emptied and re-drying for another couple of days....Will the entire jar be affected? two jars had the mold. Threw the bad buds in the toilet.....


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

Just have them spread out when drying and hopefully nothing else was affected

I'd also wash out your jars as well with boiling water......


----------



## bigfourty (May 20, 2010)

SS, 
Just had to tell ya that this journal has to be the best CFL journal I have read!! Took me 2 days to read it on my cell phone! (No internet in the boonies where I live) Almost had it done last night but the eyes wouldnt focus anymore! Anywho, excellent job!!! Congrats on your bounty, and hurry back from your vacation, looking forward to see what you and your cabinet do next!!! (you ARE starting another journal, right??)

Big 40


----------



## stonesour (May 20, 2010)

Wow thanks, Its always nice to get good feedback on the grow and yes, defiantly going to grow when I get back. I'll post a link here to my new journal. Will be white widow and super skunk from nirvana. I only got one plant that was killer smoke and the other three were just ok. I'm positive it was the strain. They were unknown bag seeds so I wasn't expecting to get great smoke out of them. They all smoke really good but the runt was the super dank. I got about on ounce in a half off each plant dried so I still have a shit load left... Sorry if there are typos on here, still trying to beat my 30 wpm on my iPad....lol


----------



## baddfrog0221 (May 21, 2010)

Tight bong dude. Glad to hear the grow went so well, thanks for the updates and awesome HD vids bro. I'll be following the next grow for sure.


----------



## ganjammin (May 27, 2010)

Stone, how much do you think running all of your lights, equip, etc. cost you on your electrical bill a month - ballpark?


----------



## stonesour (May 27, 2010)

Well it was pretty expensive, prob around 75 dollars a month in electricity. But I just sold an ounce for 400 so that covered that expense. Got 3 ounces left.


----------



## ganjaluvr (May 27, 2010)

fucking beautiful man.. i've got two ice plants from nirvana going right now. They started kinda slow.. but today's their 29th day of flowering. Just starting week 5.. and the buds are just now starting to get bigger (calyx's are starting to swell now). I think its week #7 when Nirvana's Ice strain focuses on its trichrome production.. really starts focusing on developing THC. 

but yeah, did a great job bro. Enjoy. 

peace


----------



## tricombingthesehairs (May 27, 2010)

loved the grow very informative. will be looking for your next grow, will it be 12/12 from seed too?


----------



## stonesour (May 28, 2010)

Well i don't know for sure yet. This 12/12 was very productive and yielded me more than I needed so it's a tough call. Definatly going to consider it for sure. Thanks for following, I'll have my next grow up in 4 weeks and can't freaking wait. Lol


----------



## stonesour (May 28, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> fucking beautiful man.. i've got two ice plants from nirvana going right now. They started kinda slow.. but today's their 29th day of flowering. Just starting week 5.. and the buds are just now starting to get bigger (calyx's are starting to swell now). I think its week #7 when Nirvana's Ice strain focuses on its trichrome production.. really starts focusing on developing THC.
> 
> but yeah, did a great job bro. Enjoy.
> 
> peace


Yeah I was looking at ice hard, but I really wanted white widow and super skunk (huge skunk fan). Let me know if you have a journal up, really wanting to know how that turns out.


----------



## rolledupdriver (May 29, 2010)

hey watching your cfl grow with success had made me decide to get more lights for my upcoming growcab.
probably gonna get x4 125w cfl lights. Your an inspiration to small time cfl growers.


----------



## stonesour (May 31, 2010)

rolledupdriver said:


> hey watching your cfl grow with success had made me decide to get more lights for my upcoming growcab.
> probably gonna get x4 125w cfl lights. Your an inspiration to small time cfl growers.


It's all for the community, just trying to help anyone wanting to yield big from CFL. The next grow is going to be pretty ridiculous. Stay tuned!!!!


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 2, 2010)

dude great job this is what i was looking for you just sparked my flame back up i thought about switching to hps but fuck that the greatest cfl grow i have ever read or seen this is a big FUCK YOU to the douche bags who doughted cfls hahahaa i knew some one could pull some thing off like this, i need your help though with a grow cabinet.


----------



## 10jed (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Rockstar! I've been gone for a month or two but it looks like I came back just in time! Wowza, that ended up being a nice pull! Great job SS. I'll be keeping an eye out for the next show.

Jed


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey stone, when does the new grow journal start?


----------



## stonesour (Jun 28, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey stone, when does the new grow journal start?


Here in a few days, Just waiting on one thing and should be starting by the weekend... Can't freaking wait either!!!!!


----------



## stonesour (Jun 28, 2010)

10jed said:


> Hey Rockstar! I've been gone for a month or two but it looks like I came back just in time! Wowza, that ended up being a nice pull! Great job SS. I'll be keeping an eye out for the next show.
> 
> Jed


Thanks Jed, smoke is pretty freaking good, but I want white widow and super skunk. Should be starting next grow by the weekend!!!


----------



## volcomstonerog (Jun 30, 2010)

nice grow i have a box with metal halide


----------



## harth234 (Jul 1, 2010)

10jed said:


> Hey Rockstar! I've been gone for a month or two but it looks like I came back just in time! Wowza, that ended up being a nice pull! Great job SS. I'll be keeping an eye out for the next show.
> 
> Jed


O btw i just wanted to let you know that you said this grow wouldnt work haha looks like he did prove your wrong.


----------



## 10jed (Jul 8, 2010)

harth234 said:


> O btw i just wanted to let you know that you said this grow wouldnt work haha looks like he did prove your wrong.


Hearth, I came back to congratulate the man! You would see I was on his side from the begining if you read what I was saying. I said as he first had it set up I didn't think it would work and ultimately he did make many of the changes I suggested, so I think in the end I was helpful even if I didn't show much tact in the way I said it. 

Hey SS, can you give us a rundown of the final system specs? If you already did it I may have just missed it, but it would be great to know how you ended up running when all was said and done. Having it all in a single post would be helpful for someone looking to replicate your box. Linking to that post in your original post would be good for those who read the first page of a thread and then look to the end for what the final yield was without reading the whole thread.

Jed


----------



## stonesour (Jul 8, 2010)

Thats right guys, jed was a big help on my grow in the beginning, offering all kinds of suggestions. We just didnt see eye to eye on one different thing, which i totally changed anyways (added a/c to the intake) Anyways here is my total grow configuration:

*Grow box size:* 50" tall x 37" deep x 33" wide for a total of 9 square feet (25 cubic feet)

I built this box with security, max wattage per square foot, and air tight in mind.

*Lights used:* 30watt 2700K, 85watt 2700K, and 85watt 5000K bulbs

The amount of wattage always fluctuated between 545 watts to 945 because of the positioning of the bulbs throughout the grow. The design of my box helped utilized side lighting during vegging and flowering times, which is critical. Any advice i would give about cfl is dont worry about wattage, but worry about intesity on every postion possible instead.

*Soil used:* Fox farm planting mix, Seedling mix (generic), Fox farm ocean forrest mix.

I read somewhere that roots need to form in a small container and work your way up to their permanent pots. This gives the plant a solid root ball that is tight and organized, which works better than plants that have roots scattered and root bound. So for the first week i had them in seedling pots (very small plastic pots that are molded together and easy to cut. Then after the second week i had them in slightly larger plastic pots, then just before the third week, I moved them to their permenant pots (the roots definatly liked this system, but i needed to space the time out more).

*Nutes used:* Fox farm grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom

My wattering system was as follows: Small amounts of water per plant every day. This watering system kept the soil damp enough for perfect growth but not wet enough to cause rot. I checked soil dampness with a meter (which worked great!!!) watering like this kept the plants in constant growth. I dont believe in watering when the plant tells you by drooping. This causes unneeded stress and stunts growth. Just get a cheap 15$ meter and check it every day, if it gets a little dry add some water till the meter reads in the green. My plants grew like freaking crazy like this. Where my problem came was when i started adding nutes. I started adding nutes like the schedule said: every other watering. This was based off of a once a week watering system, not every other day watering like i was doing, so yeah i was feeding them twice to three times a week. Once the 7th week of flowering hit, i started noticing nutrient lockouts. Flushing and testing, flushing and testing.....blah. By week 9 they were ready to come down anyways but the burn really sucked. If i would have just feed them nutes once a week and kept with my same watering system, I know this woulndt have happened and i would have had maximum yield. This is how we learn kiddies!!!

*Humidity and temps:*

Since its was february and humidity levels were really low (20's) I set up two humidifiers in the beginning to keep levels at around 47-50% RH. During flowering humidifiers where removed and a/c was installed. The a/c cut down the humidity levels ideal for flowering and also dramatically cut down on the temps. Duriing veg temps were steady around 75-77 Degrees but once i added more lights during flowering temps would get in the 80's. Since I was like a hawk and ALWAYS monitored my grow (check my journal, you can see i was streaming my stats to my cell phone all day long!!!!) when there was a problem I was prompt in fixing them.

*Ventilation:*

During the first couple of weeks I was stumped on what to used for the best ventilation and maximum stealth. I have two four inch intakes on the bottom of my grow box and two on the top, bottom was intake (hot air rises, cold air falls) and top was exhaust. Since this was in my basement, my grow box was set right next to my hot water heater which vented out the roof (35 foot to the roof). I installed a 158 CFM variable speed exhaust blower for hot water heaters just above my box and above my hot water heater. (So when the box was not in use, the hot water heater can naturally vent without the motor being on.) This exhaust motor worked awsome!! very quite and moved a ton of air. The intakes at first worked fine naturally drafting until i started adding more lights. Then the a/c was piped into one four inch intake at the bottom and the other was plugged.

Just to let you guys know, I used timers on everything. This grow was 80% automated. All I did was watch and water.

I made a few mistakes along the way but four bag seed plants yielded me over 6 ounces dried in less than 12 weeks total which was kick ass!!! plenty more than i expected. I have 3 ounces left and sold 3 ounces for 350 each. not too shabby!!!

Now the room is prepped im waiting to get down there and start a new grow soon!!!! If there is anything i left out please remind me and ill edit this post. Thanks for following guys.


----------



## 10jed (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks SS! Great job. I'll be anxious to see what you can pull off with the next round!!!

jed


----------



## stonesour (Jul 12, 2010)

Second grow journal started!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/348089-stones-journal-round-2-a.html#post4387921


----------



## icantseemyface (Jul 23, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Thanks man!! Yeah I needed a harvest before june 1st. Never done this before so im curious on how it will turn out. Thanks for following!!
> 
> On another note: Could going 12/12 from seed increase your chances of more females plants? I took four random bag seeds and went 12/12 from seed. All four are female. Just saying...


i like ur grow box its the best thing ive seen. how did u make that mate??


----------



## Hefty (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Stone


This is my first post and figured I would give it in this thread..I stumpled upon your journal when looking at a more recent post about a CFL question. I just want to thank you so very much for showing me what CFLs can do in a small box like that...I plan to use a box like urs with CFLs untill i get some more money for HPS (parents have a bunch of CFL lights in basement so i dont spend anything) Now that I was lucky enough to have found your thread I will be following exactly what you did and am very excited about getting good results..This is my first grow and have no idea really what to expect just did a lot of reasearch and now gonna try but the point im trying to make is You and Jed have saved me so much time and money by posting this that I can never truly thank you


Thanks again Bro

+rep


----------



## stonesour (Aug 6, 2010)

Hefty said:


> Hey Stone
> 
> 
> This is my first post and figured I would give it in this thread..I stumpled upon your journal when looking at a more recent post about a CFL question. I just want to thank you so very much for showing me what CFLs can do in a small box like that...I plan to use a box like urs with CFLs untill i get some more money for HPS (parents have a bunch of CFL lights in basement so i dont spend anything) Now that I was lucky enough to have found your thread I will be following exactly what you did and am very excited about getting good results..This is my first grow and have no idea really what to expect just did a lot of reasearch and now gonna try but the point im trying to make is You and Jed have saved me so much time and money by posting this that I can never truly thank you
> ...


wow, this is exactly why I have journals and putting my grows online!! Thanks man, that mean alot to me. If you have any questions or need any advice feel free to shoot me a message and ill be more than happy to help as much as I can. Happy growing!!!


----------



## stonesour (Aug 6, 2010)

icantseemyface said:


> i like ur grow box its the best thing ive seen. how did u make that mate??


wood, screws, 12/2 wire and a shit load of sockets....oh and white paint too!!! lol. If you need a material list and a breakdown of how to fabricate this box, I can get it together for ya. I mean it took some time and it wasnt that cheap so if your interested in building it and not on a strict budget let me know!!! Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Hefty (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it stone me and my brother should be getting our autoflowering NLights seeds in the next couple weeks and we will be using your thread as reference for our first grow so thanks again bro and look forward to picking that brain with questions i have =]


----------



## Hashbob Potpants (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey man niceeeee grow! What kind of nutes did you roll with on these ladies?


----------



## stonesour (Sep 16, 2010)

Hashbob Potpants said:


> Hey man niceeeee grow! What kind of nutes did you roll with on these ladies?


I used the fox farm nutes and schedule, Worked pretty good. I made a few mistakes and ended up locking the plants out of calcium and magnesium because I was over feeding them. They turned out alright though so Im happy!! Thanks for the comment!!!


----------



## Hashbob Potpants (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah man for sure! Its really nice seeing a dank ass cfl grow go on. Way more cost efficient. Also i have a little grow of my own going on and i was worried cfls wouldnt yield the best but i guess not! Where did you order your beans? This is my first indoor grow and i want to do it the best i can. By looking at yours, you know whats going so any info is much appreciated!


----------



## del66666 (Sep 16, 2010)

wheres the pics of plants then stone, anything on the go?


----------



## stonesour (Sep 16, 2010)

del66666 said:


> wheres the pics of plants then stone, anything on the go?


new grow right here del, check it out.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/348089-stones-journal-round-2-a.html#post4387921


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 10, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Haha, yeah but you worked it out though riddleme. You might be one of the only ones on here that actually helps. I was talking about all the other old cranky guys on here...lol


I'm young, not set in my ways, and very open minded. I'm new to the grow scene. I just germed and planted (in soil). waiting for the sprouts to come threw. You have been an inspiration to me Stone ! I'm gonna grow 12/12 from seed (bag seed) My brother - in - law gave me a baby food jar full of seeds ...... well over 2-3 hundred, I germed 15, not all 15 sprouted, but I planted all 15 anyways. I know i will get some males and some that won't even sprout... but looking forward to having at least 4-8 good plants... nothing like yours on the first try (I don't know.. might get lucky) ... just so damn tired of paying high ass prices for schwagg and ditch weed.... if its gonna be harsh .. hell i might as well grow it myself... and hope for the best. Seriously tho, you have (and everyone else here on the boards) have given some really good advice, I can't find to many CFLers here ... everyone is HPS or MH. Keep up the good work!!! (I'm tward the last of your grow journal... looking forward to finishing it and seeing the final result) I will be starting a grow journal as soon as my sprouts come threw, and i get my lights hung (still have to buy them) ... any suggestions... I'm hitting up Lowes or home depot. tonight.


----------



## stonesour (Nov 11, 2010)

greenpower000 said:


> I'm young, not set in my ways, and very open minded. I'm new to the grow scene. I just germed and planted (in soil). waiting for the sprouts to come threw. You have been an inspiration to me Stone ! I'm gonna grow 12/12 from seed (bag seed) My brother - in - law gave me a baby food jar full of seeds ...... well over 2-3 hundred, I germed 15, not all 15 sprouted, but I planted all 15 anyways. I know i will get some males and some that won't even sprout... but looking forward to having at least 4-8 good plants... nothing like yours on the first try (I don't know.. might get lucky) ... just so damn tired of paying high ass prices for schwagg and ditch weed.... if its gonna be harsh .. hell i might as well grow it myself... and hope for the best. Seriously tho, you have (and everyone else here on the boards) have given some really good advice, I can't find to many CFLers here ... everyone is HPS or MH. Keep up the good work!!! (I'm tward the last of your grow journal... looking forward to finishing it and seeing the final result) I will be starting a grow journal as soon as my sprouts come threw, and i get my lights hung (still have to buy them) ... any suggestions... I'm hitting up Lowes or home depot. tonight.


Depends on how much room you have to grow in, Try to find the biggest wattage CFL's you can at lowes in the 5000K spectrum for vegging and 2700K for flowering. They usually have a good assortment of lights there at lowes. Ask away if you have any questions, I will try my best to help you out. Thanks for dropping by my journal!!


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 11, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Depends on how much room you have to grow in, Try to find the biggest wattage CFL's you can at lowes in the 5000K spectrum for vegging and 2700K for flowering. They usually have a good assortment of lights there at lowes. Ask away if you have any questions, I will try my best to help you out. Thanks for dropping by my journal!!


Ok, Lowes only has the 100 watt equivalent 6500K lights, so should i find the highest wattage CFL's in 2700K since im going to "flower" from seed? And then just try to cram as many as i can get in there with out over heating my box? Just curious. I know the more light the better, but the 5000K and 2700K numbers confuse me a little. I just got done reading your 2nd grow journal.. and man let me tell ya !!!! You just got it goin on man ! I love your yields, and your strains!!! I just hope to accomplish something close to what you have done! your CFL grow has dominated anything i have ever seen. I have a box that is 3ft deep 4ft high and about 5 ft long... (it's an old entertainment center). I have some nice space from side to side... just not a whole lot from top to bottom or front to back. I bow at your box and wait in awe for your next grow ! Thanks for any advice you can give me (that goes for everyone) I know being a noob, I can ask to many questions..... and get on ppl's nerves a little. Thanks for your time and response !


----------



## stonesour (Nov 11, 2010)

Try to get the most actual wattage you can in the cfl light bulbs. Dont pay too much attention to the equivelant as that isnt relavant in the growing world. Actual watts is what we are after. Sometimes its tricky to find the actual wattage of the bulbs but most of the time its right on the bulb itself by the base. (I have had to open up packages to look at find out) The more watts the more buds you will grow. 2700K is the spectrum of light given off of the bulb, usually 2700K replicates the fall or warm white colors, more towards the red spectrum of light stimulting fall type sunlight and flowering in plants in general, where as 5000K spectrum is more blue white, like how the sun looks during the spring and summer months stimulting more vegitative growth in plants. Hey there isnt any question that will get on my nerves so ask as many as you like. Im that type of person where my knowledge is your knowledge. I do really appreciate the comments man, it means alot!!


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 12, 2010)

stonesour said:


> Try to get the most actual wattage you can in the cfl light bulbs. Dont pay too much attention to the equivelant as that isnt relavant in the growing world. Actual watts is what we are after. Sometimes its tricky to find the actual wattage of the bulbs but most of the time its right on the bulb itself by the base. (I have had to open up packages to look at find out) The more watts the more buds you will grow. 2700K is the spectrum of light given off of the bulb, usually 2700K replicates the fall or warm white colors, more towards the red spectrum of light stimulting fall type sunlight and flowering in plants in general, where as 5000K spectrum is more blue white, like how the sun looks during the spring and summer months stimulting more vegitative growth in plants. Hey there isnt any question that will get on my nerves so ask as many as you like. Im that type of person where my knowledge is your knowledge. I do really appreciate the comments man, it means alot!!


Ok, I noticed you have some 5000K bulbs in your box along with some 2700K, Should I mix and match? or just have a couple of 5000K and mostly 2700K? I have enough room to fit as many lights into my box as i want. I'm thinking about ordering some hoods ( http://www.amazon.com/Brite-Wing-Wattage-Fluorescent-Fixture/dp/B001VOCUOS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1289421733&sr=8-3 ) or just making my own like this: ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs_QRorECvo ) I can but the hoods (with shipping) for about the same price as making one. I think I'm gonna make one tho, I can custom fit it to my box and stick 2 sockets on it instead of one.... hell maybe even get a splitter and have 4 bulbs on each side of the sockets. I've been a bit busy / lazy / my wife and kid take a lot of my attention .... so I am slowly putting this box together as my sprouts ( I got 3 to pop up last night !!!) grow with two CFL's for right now. I just hung the power strip from the top got 2 CFL bulbs (100 watt equiv.... 23 Watt 2700K) and 2 socket adapters and plugged them in. It's in its Gheto stage right now.. I will eventually have the money and time to make it one bad ass box tho. Pics are on the way.... my camera works when it wants to... so... I will probably (since it's payday) go to lowes today and get the materals to make the hoods and a few more bulbs. My goal is to have 2-4 5000K 42 Watt CFL's and about 4-8 42 Watt 2700K bulbs. I'm just thinking.. does this sound like a decent idea... should i have more 2700K lights to coax the flowering... oh.. and I saw this stuff at lowes called Big Bloom ... its for flowering, its fairly inexpensive (i can't find it online) but i figured i could pick some of that up ... unless there is something at lowes or home depot I can look for that you or anyone here knows will work well. Thanks for your help and guidance ! My sprouts are taking off.. it's crazy.... I saw them just under the dirt .. came back an hour later, and it had sprouted along with the other two... outta nowhere ! these things grow so freaking fast. Oh... and I feel I might have a ventalation issue and heat issue on the horizon... what do you suggest for inexpensive venting and maybe ordor control... I have a feeling my closet is going to get quite stinky.

Thanks !!!!


----------



## stonesour (Nov 12, 2010)

greenpower000 said:


> Ok, I noticed you have some 5000K bulbs in your box along with some 2700K, Should I mix and match? or just have a couple of 5000K and mostly 2700K? I have enough room to fit as many lights into my box as i want. I'm thinking about ordering some hoods ( http://www.amazon.com/Brite-Wing-Wattage-Fluorescent-Fixture/dp/B001VOCUOS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1289421733&sr=8-3 ) or just making my own like this: ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs_QRorECvo ) I can but the hoods (with shipping) for about the same price as making one. I think I'm gonna make one tho, I can custom fit it to my box and stick 2 sockets on it instead of one.... hell maybe even get a splitter and have 4 bulbs on each side of the sockets. I've been a bit busy / lazy / my wife and kid take a lot of my attention .... so I am slowly putting this box together as my sprouts ( I got 3 to pop up last night !!!) grow with two CFL's for right now. I just hung the power strip from the top got 2 CFL bulbs (100 watt equiv.... 23 Watt 2700K) and 2 socket adapters and plugged them in. It's in its Gheto stage right now.. I will eventually have the money and time to make it one bad ass box tho. Pics are on the way.... my camera works when it wants to... so... I will probably (since it's payday) go to lowes today and get the materals to make the hoods and a few more bulbs. My goal is to have 2-4 5000K 42 Watt CFL's and about 4-8 42 Watt 2700K bulbs. I'm just thinking.. does this sound like a decent idea... should i have more 2700K lights to coax the flowering... oh.. and I saw this stuff at lowes called Big Bloom ... its for flowering, its fairly inexpensive (i can't find it online) but i figured i could pick some of that up ... unless there is something at lowes or home depot I can look for that you or anyone here knows will work well. Thanks for your help and guidance ! My sprouts are taking off.. it's crazy.... I saw them just under the dirt .. came back an hour later, and it had sprouted along with the other two... outta nowhere ! these things grow so freaking fast. Oh... and I feel I might have a ventalation issue and heat issue on the horizon... what do you suggest for inexpensive venting and maybe ordor control... I have a feeling my closet is going to get quite stinky.
> 
> Thanks !!!!


You should make a journal so you can document all your steps you are taking for your grow. I dont mind answering you here but a journal would be better. I dont know if it makes a difference putting a 5000k into the mix of things but what the heck right? my ratio of bulbs are 9 to 1 2700k to 5000k. I just put one 5000k bulb in to make the spectrum of light more natural to the plants. Must be working because I easily yeild an ounce to once in a half per plant in roughly 72 days total.. which isnt too shabby.


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 12, 2010)

stonesour said:


> You should make a journal so you can document all your steps you are taking for your grow. I dont mind answering you here but a journal would be better. I dont know if it makes a difference putting a 5000k into the mix of things but what the heck right? my ratio of bulbs are 9 to 1 2700k to 5000k. I just put one 5000k bulb in to make the spectrum of light more natural to the plants. Must be working because I easily yeild an ounce to once in a half per plant in roughly 72 days total.. which isnt too shabby.


Thanks man !!! Starting journal soon!


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 12, 2010)

greenpower000 said:


> Thanks man !!! Starting journal soon!


the journal is in place ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383983-greenpower000s-1st-ever-grow-12-a.html#post4896141 ) 

For anyone intrested in following a Noob : ). I will update my journal after this weekend, I have alot of shopping to do for my box. On a good note... I went home for lunch and to my supprise ... i no longer have 3 sprouts going.. I now have 7 !!! hope most of them turn out to be fems.


----------



## itcanhappen (May 21, 2011)

i just read 45 pages and all i can say is BOW FUCKING DOWN. amazing grow.


----------

